#ubuntu-irc 2008-03-10
<PriceChild> hmmm wolferine...
 * nalioth wonders where the pirates are
 * PriceChild wonders why he said that in here, and why he is still opped
<mogoichisaigathu> hi for everyone
<LjL> NOTICE - if you have ubotu in your channel, you can request a backup bot to be brought there until ubotu is back running as normal
<LjL> my bots, including ubotwo, are GOING DOWN for a server upgrade, downtime should be ~20 minutes if all goes well
<nalioth> ubot3 is available
#ubuntu-irc 2008-03-11
 * fetova o/
 * P3L|C4N0 slds
#ubuntu-irc 2008-03-12
<xq> Thanks L hehe
<LjL> xq, sorry, sending half-automated :)
<LjL> (i.e. manually but with brain half off =)
<LjL> too many channels
<xq> ah
<xq> ouch
<r2d2rogers> Good evening.
<LjL> hello there
<r2d2rogers> I got your memo
<r2d2rogers> <G>
<LjL> good, thanks for coming :)
<r2d2rogers> reading the suggested links
<r2d2rogers> welcome
<r2d2rogers> right now I'm the Alt Op for our channel
<r2d2rogers> trying to share the load a bit
<LjL> no hurry, your channel seems to be set up pretty well. we were mostly eager to let contacts know about this channel and the irc team
<r2d2rogers> great
<r2d2rogers> I am the second contact for the team, the founding contact person dropped out a couple of weeks ago
<r2d2rogers> I'll drop back in if I have any questions, at least i'll have the scrollback in here now to read up on
<LjL> r2d2rogers: the only little thing about your channel is that no contact is listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - though that's hardly a big deal, and if you prefer to have no contact listed, i see no issue with that
<r2d2rogers> thanks for pointing that out
<r2d2rogers> I'll check with our admin to see which he prefers, he or me ;)
<no0tic> LjL, need to change #ubuntu-hardened contact on that page, it's now keescook
<r2d2rogers> Changed...
<r2d2rogers> for -us-la
<LjL> no0tic: send him memoserv
<LjL> sent
<r2d2rogers> how many on the ubuntu irc team use irssi?
<no0tic> 1 here
<tritium> +1
<r2d2rogers> i'm a fan of ssh and screen so it was an easy pick for me
<nalioth> r2d2rogers: you'd be better off asking how many "do not"
<r2d2rogers> gotcha
<r2d2rogers> I'm been playing with libnotify for irssi
<r2d2rogers> i've...
<LjL> konversation here
<no0tic> r2d2rogers, libnotify for irssi to do what?
<r2d2rogers> when a hilight is triggered I get a pop up on my screen
<r2d2rogers> it's similar to fnotify.
<r2d2rogers> but doesn't require 2 ssh sessions
<LjL> no0tic: these irssi users go to such great lengths to make their text-mode client behave like a GUI one.
<LjL> i don't understand them.
<r2d2rogers> I just like to be plugged in when I'm attached
<r2d2rogers> and I like to be responsive to new people in our channel
<no0tic> LjL, me too
<no0tic> LjL, I recreated a nice gui here :)
<RoAkSoAx> xD
<r2d2rogers> LjL: Robdgreat is our main IRC admin, I asked him to join, and I'll be sharing the links with him
<RoAkSoAx> which one is better, irssi or bitchx, and why?
<LjL> hi Robdgreat
<Robdgreat> Hello there
<LjL> RoAkSoAx, to begin with, some of BitchX's quit messages would get you banned from #ubuntu :)
<RoAkSoAx> LjL: yeah i saw it :S xD
<RoAkSoAx> bbut.. which one is the best?
<nalioth> bx is so dated
<LjL> !best
<ubotwo> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<LjL> nalioth: you miss it huh
<RoAkSoAx> haha
<nalioth> LjL: i used it for about 3 minutes way back in 97
<nalioth> no, i don't miss it
<RoAkSoAx> is there any psyBNC policy or something?
<LjL> a policy against it? no, idle as much as you like
<LjL> just don't
<LjL> !away
<ubotwo> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubotu Guidelines»
<RoAkSoAx> yep, i know no away messages
<RoAkSoAx> LjL and what about bots?
<LjL> not in #ubuntu* channels unless authorized by the channel contacts
<nalioth> not in #*buntu* channels
<RoAkSoAx> but for example is there any global policy, for example, im part of the team of #ubuntu-es, soy i was hthinking it would be good to have a bot to control the channel
<r2d2rogers> We have a bot in -us-la that we are playing with mostly.
<LjL> RoAkSoAx, but -es *has* a bot, it's botijo
<LjL> @bot
<LjL> botijo: bot
<LjL> well perhaps it's sleeping
<LjL> or bots are on strike these days
<RoAkSoAx> LjL yeah i know, but it is for information, i mean for channel control
<RoAkSoAx> agains flood and those things
<RoAkSoAx> is there any special policy
<RoAkSoAx> or something
<LjL> RoAkSoAx: we have such a bot, we've been discussing about introducing it in -es
<RoAkSoAx> LjL: yeah, i was talking to P3L1C4N0 about having that kind of bot too
<LjL> RoAkSoAx: see floodbot* in #ubuntu
<LjL> RoAkSoAx: i've mentioned that to pelicano too, he seemed supportive
<LjL> we should talk about it again
* LjL changed the topic of #ubuntu-irc to: International Ubuntu IRC operators channel | The IRC Team: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam | Support in #ubuntu etc. | The channel is multilingual, but English is preferred | Regardless of language, please write clearly (think "Babelfish") | #ubuntu-meta to report difficult support questions | Ubotu is DOWN, please ask here if you need a backup bot
<RoAkSoAx> yeah we should i believe it is a good thing to consider
<LjL> RoAkSoAx: yes. honestly, there's just too much Enter-pressing in -es.
<no0tic> RoAkSoAx, it's a great idea, we have one in #ubuntu-it and does a great job
<r2d2rogers> LjL: would you know the status of lobobot_4 ?
<LjL> r2d2rogers: no, no idea, those aren't managed by us
<r2d2rogers> cool
<r2d2rogers> just thought i'd check <G>
<RoAkSoAx> no0tic: that should be done then.. we will have to talk to P3L1C4N0
 * r2d2rogers resolves to try and do better about his enter pressing.
<LjL> RoAkSoAx: remind me about it tomorrow, we can have a little opinion shuffling in -es-ops
 * LjL goes to bed
<RoAkSoAx> no0tic: he told me that if i wanted to i could try configuring one and see what happens, that's why i as asking if there was some kind of policy
<RoAkSoAx> LjL: ok i will
<LjL> RoAkSoAx: well, policy... the bot needs +o to begin with
<RoAkSoAx> LjL: yeah but, i ment like.. what should be configured, against what, with kind of bot is bet, like mootbot, eggdrop, etc.. and those kind of things
<dholbach> hey guys
<dholbach> LjL let me know that I should fix the usage of #ubuntu-bugs and #ubuntu-desktop - I just updated https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat to let everybody know that those channels are not my main reponsibilities any more
<dholbach> sent him a memo too :)
<dholbach> thanks guys
<dholbach> keep it up
<yann2> morning
<yann2> ubuntu-fr contact here
<yann2> available for report :)
<LjL> International Ubuntu IRC operators channel | The IRC Team: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam | Support in #ubuntu etc. | The channel is multilingual, but English is preferred | Regardless of language, please write clearly (think "Babelfish") | #ubuntu-meta to report difficult support questions | Ubotu is DOWN, please ask here if you need a backup bot | So is botijo (and we have no backup)
<LjL> gnn
* LjL changed the topic of #ubuntu-irc to: International Ubuntu IRC operators channel | The IRC Team: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam | Support in #ubuntu etc. | The channel is multilingual, but English is preferred | Regardless of language, please write clearly (think "Babelfish") | #ubuntu-meta to report difficult support questions | Ubotu is DOWN, please ask here if you need a backup bot | So is botijo (and we have no backup)
 * fetova o/
<Robdgreat> o/
 * LjL hasn't quite understood yet what o/ is exactly :P
<PriceChild> LjL: somone waving
<LjL> ah
<LjL> PriceChild: usually i do that using the kick button
<PriceChild> :O
<LjL> well, only with people i'm very familiar with :P
<Pici> o/
<LjL> either too few or too many botijos, nice :)
<LjL> @bot
<botijo_> Soy yo! botijo el bot de Ubuntu-es. Para mas info de mi y como usarme mira: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Proyecto:Botijo
* LjL changed the topic of #ubuntu-irc to: International Ubuntu IRC operators channel | The IRC Team: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam | Support in #ubuntu etc. | The channel is multilingual, but English is preferred | Regardless of language, please write clearly (think "Babelfish") | #ubuntu-meta to report difficult support questions | Ubotu is DOWN, please ask here if you need a backup bot
<juliux_> LjL, you forgot to send me a memo for #xubuntu-de ;)
<LjL> juliux_ :P sorry i was intending to send a single memo, but in your case i messed up
<LjL> and i didn't mention #xubuntu-de because it's not listed on the IRC page i guess :)
<juliux_> LjL, for the german ubuntu channels we have an extra irc team with an extra irc op channel #ubuntu-de-op ;)
<juliux_> LjL, can youn change something on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat ?
<RoAkSoAx> whois no0tic
<RoAkSoAx> lol
<LjL> juliux_, i know and that's a good thing (by the way, could you made #ubuntu-de-ops a redirect to #ubuntu-de-op if you use that channel for complains and stuff? so the channel naming is a bit more uniform)
<juliux_> sorry found the edit button
<no0tic> RoAkSoAx, no0tic is me
<LjL> juliux_: i can certainly change it for you if you like
<RoAkSoAx> no0tic: -es-ops ;)
<juliux_> LjL, i found no edit button for that page
<juliux_> LjL, #ubuntu-de-treffpunkt is dead we have no #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<LjL> juliux_, do you? last time it wasn't too clear to me
<juliux_> yes its dead
<LjL> ok
<juliux_> we forward everybody to #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<LjL> juliux_, why is -de-offtopic private? not being a main channel, i guess it's not a huge issue, but why have "secret societies" :P
<juliux_> #ubuntu-de-ops register with forward to #ubuntu-de-op ;)
<juliux_> LjL, do you no neoxan and #chaostreffpunkt?
<juliux_> s/now/no
<juliux_> know
<LjL> juliux_: i know about the former, i remember that channel name but don't really know anything about it
<juliux_> ok
<juliux_> that is the reason;)
<juliux_> that is why #ubuntu-de-offtopic is +m
<LjL> juliux_: yep i know about the +m and voicing system, just /cs info and the AL being private i didn't notice before
<juliux_> ok
<LjL> juliux_: so, i add #xubuntu-de and #ubuntu-de-offtopic, remove #ubuntu-de-treffpunk and... as a contact, i leave smurf, put both of you, or what?
<juliux_> smurf is only for #ubuntu-de
<juliux_> can you link to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-de-irc-op
<LjL> juliux_: he's the one currently mentioned for -de, -de-treffpunkt and #edubuntu-de
<LjL> i guess i can yes
<juliux_> for #edubuntu-de smurf was never a contact
<juliux_> same for #xubuntu-de
<juliux_> so add me and smurf and the launchpad group
<LjL> juliux_: the kubuntu channels are completely separate, is that correct?
<juliux_> yes
<jpatrick> botijo: you retard
<jpatrick> LjL: o/
<PriceChild> LjL: that was quick
<LjL> back i am, hopefully for good
<LjL> PriceChild: well replacing a PSU is four (un)screwings and four (un)pluggins
<LjL> and the new & improved server now even takes shorter than 10 minutes to boot :)
<PriceChild> LjL: but it didn't break on the way
<LjL> PriceChild: no, although a screw nearly fell into the fan hole
<LjL> and that may be unnice
<PriceChild> ouch
<LjL> also, what seeker says
<mick_home> hi everyone
<nalioth> hi mick_home
<mick_home> i just checked /msg ChanServ info #ubuntu-sparc  <-- looks abandoned
<mick_home> i'd like to take over if possible (or have someone else do it)
<nalioth> what do you plan on doing there?  :D
<mick_home> don't really care, but sparc is O.T. for #ubuntu
<nalioth> is it?
<mick_home> well, i'd like to have a place on irc for sparc related talk about ubuntu
<nalioth> i thought canonical officially supported sparc
<mick_home> something like changing the /topic would be a start
<mick_home> nalioth: they do - correct
<nalioth> then it's on topic for #ubuntu
<mick_home> but talking about the sparc stuff in #ubuntu was deemed OT
<mick_home> ok, fine then
<mick_home> wfm then
<mick_home> PriceChild: not exactly a huge crowd :-P
<mick_home> but, fine - i'll /leave #ubuntu-sparc -- but last time i brought it up in #ubuntu (a sparc questtttion) -- i was actually told to use #ubuntu-sparc
<nalioth> have you spoken with the channel registrant?
<mick_home> ubotu*	Sorry, I don't know anything about seen jbailey - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mick_home> i tried to do a "seen jbailey"
<ompaul> mick_home, they could be on holidays - they were last seen on the network a couple of weeks ago
<mick_home> ok
<Pici> And ubotu has no !seen feature anyway ;)
<mick_home> ah ok
<Pici> Tracking the coming and goings of all the people in #ubuntu would not end well :p
<mick_home> a bot could handle that just fine - but whatever :-P
<mick_home> probably not worth talking about
<mick_home> ;)
<ompaul> mick_home, the bot could but the disk space and processor and questions that would be asked of it would be a heavy load for any server :)
<ompaul> bad enough as it is
<mick_home> well, understood :)
 * ompaul wonders what the attraction for him of listening to Motörhead is
 * ompaul thinks -offtopic would be more fun
#ubuntu-irc 2008-03-13
<RoAkSoAx> LjL?
<PriceChild> Hey RoAkSoAx
<RoAkSoAx> yes PriceChild?
<RoAkSoAx> ?
<PriceChild> wondering if I could help instead?
<RoAkSoAx> PriceChild: oh no thanks, problem solved ;)
<Robdgreat> gooood morrrrrnin' Vietnaaam!
<Robdgreat> :(
<erUSUL> !hi | Robdgreat
<Robdgreat> how's everything?
<RoAkSoAx> LjL, you around?
<LjL> RoAkSoAx, yes, but have to go to uni very shortly
<RoAkSoAx> LjL, ok, i got the bot working but will show it to you later ;), there's no rush
<jpatrick> hola
<no0tic> hola jpatrick
<jpatrick> no0tic: :D
<jpatrick> jussi01: re #k-devel, any old computer might do it?
<jussi01> jpatrick: correct
<jussi01> jpatrick: a pentium 2 would do
<jussi01> :)
<jpatrick> jussi01: I would use a pII, but my one is broken somewhere in the motherboard..
<jussi01> jpatrick: I dont have static ip here, so thats the main issue I guess
<jussi01> I could buy a cheap silent server, heck I could get one from work no probs... it finding a "house" for it...
<jpatrick> yeah...
<no0tic> LjL, we'd like FloodBotIt1 to rejoin #ubuntu-it asap :) We miss him very much :)
<RoAkSoAx> no0tic, i think he's gone to univ.
<no0tic> yes, LjL has courses at terrible hours
<no0tic> it's 8.30pm here :)
 * jpatrick doesn't have any courses... :(
<RoAkSoAx> here is 2.00pm, and when i was in univ the last 2 years i had from 5pm to 9pm :s
#ubuntu-irc 2008-03-14
 * atoponce is curious who sent this:
<tritium> sent what, atoponce?
<atoponce> 09:25 -MemoServ(MemoServ@services.)- Hi! As #ubuntu-utah contact, I'd like to point you to http://tinyurl.com/2lzzj9 and  http://tinyurl.com/ynrkgw for tips on how to best set up channels. The channel should not be private (/CS HELP SET  PRIVATE). Remember that a '+s' mode prevents the channel from being listed! Please check the data at https://wiki.uuntu.com/IRC for accuracy. Please join #ubuntu-airc where we'll keep yo
<atoponce> u updated on maintenance/operator  issues. Thanks!
<tritium> No idea.
<atoponce> #ubuntu-utah is secret, as it redirects to #ubuntu-us-ut. there is no need to list it in the chanserv listings
 * atoponce knows his irc guidelines
<tritium> atoponce: was it sent just to you?
<nalioth> is #ubuntu-utah listed on any wiki ?
<atoponce> not that i know of
<atoponce> tritium, it was actually sent to the previous contact
<tritium> Oh.
<nalioth> it's not set +s
<atoponce> which was then forwarded to me
<nalioth> problem solved
<nalioth> ljl sent the memos
<nalioth> iirc
<atoponce> problem solved meaning...
<nalioth> meaning that since #ubuntu-utah is not +s, ljl went down the chanserv list and sent memos to all contacts
<nalioth> no conspiracies
<atoponce> i see
<nalioth> no skull-and-dagger
<atoponce> i never accused anyone of skull and dagger. i was just curious who sent it, is all
<nalioth> atoponce: your friend might with to make #ubuntu-utah +s if it's supposed to be
<nalioth> darn it, i even lispth on text  . . .
<atoponce> +s set
<TheDeadAngel666> Martinp23: plop
<TheDeadAngel666> How're you?
<tritium> nalioth: we seem to have lost ubot3 in #ubuntu-us-nm.
<tritium> We've also lost the locobot, but that's less of a concern right now.
<jpatrick> tritium: isn't ubotu back?
<jpatrick> tritium: so loco, poke smurf in -locoteams
<tritium> jpatrick: we've never had ubotu in our LoCo channel.  Thanks for the tip.
<jpatrick> for*
<LjL> tritium: i'll get ubotwo in as soon as i get it unstuck
<jpatrick> tritium: prehaps asking LjL for ubotu might work...
<jpatrick> (even if it is in 500 channels)
<LjL> it might
<tritium> LjL: thanks!
<LjL> especially since (once again) i don't know what's going on with ubotwo
<tritium> jpatrick: thank you too.
<jpatrick> LjL: no debug?
<jpatrick> tritium: no problem
<LjL> jpatrick: no - too much debug :)
<RoAkSoAx> LjL: hello, i have the flood bot working similar to your bots
<LjL> RoAkSoAx: i've noticed it joining
<RoAkSoAx> LjL: i'll start it brb
<jpatrick> yay, more bots
<atoponce> what was the final say on IRSEEK, or whatever it was?
<LjL> atoponce, there was none, it's still being discussed, i suspect it'll be in the agenda of the next irc council meeting
<tritium> LjL: I appreciate it, LjL.
<RoAkSoAx> LjL, it is up, every 5:10 shows warning message, in 6:10 mutes users, and removes mute after 30 secs
<LjL> RoAkSoAx: 30 seconds after they started, or 30 seconds after it actually notices they've finished?
<RoAkSoAx> LjL, 30 secs after it bans the user
<RoAkSoAx> or mutes
<LjL> RoAkSoAx, if they're pasting their whole xorg.conf, that might not be enough, though
<LjL> RoAkSoAx: my floodbots set +z in order to actually know when the flood is finished
<RoAkSoAx> LjL, after seeting +z, how does the bot recognizes the flood is over?? (sry but i just learned TCL to programme the function) xD
<jpatrick> RoAkSoAx: +z shows ops what muted users say
<LjL> RoAkSoAx, if the offender doesn't say anything for a certain number of seconds, you consider the flood over
<RoAkSoAx> when i was trying it, i just put +b %nick!*@* and as OP i can see what the user is writting
<LjL> RoAkSoAx: that's because +z is already set
<RoAkSoAx> oh ok, i'll try to add that functionality
<jpatrick> LjL: yay, someone did a fork bomb in -es
<jpatrick> and botijo comes back by itself..
<LjL> heh
<RoAkSoAx> LjL, so the bot should do this right? : MODE $chan +bz %$nick!*@*
<LjL> RoAkSoAx: that will work, yes
<LjL> or you could avoid the +z altogether and rely on it being already set (it's mlocked in -es)
<RoAkSoAx> yeah well, that is just to add a +z while muting
<RoAkSoAx> and -z when removing mute
<LjL> RoAkSoAx: useless since +z is mlocked on
<LjL> RoAkSoAx: just mute and unmute and rely on +z already being set
<RoAkSoAx> LjL, yep, but that is just changing a +z or -z in the code, but, what im trying to do now is to unmute when flood is finished
<LjL> RoAkSoAx: yes, that is the beefy part
<LjL> RoAkSoAx: but i'm saying, don't set/unset +z, because that would just add spam to the channel. see
<LjL> RoAkSoAx: this
<RoAkSoAx> yep I'm not doing that
<RoAkSoAx> LjL, other thing that i can do, is that after the 30 secs, if he still flooding, keep the mute, for another 30 seconds.
<LjL> RoAkSoAx: if it's easier for you to code that, i suppose it should work
<RoAkSoAx> ok i'll try... as i said, this is my first time coding in TCL xDD
<no0tic> I've written a simple irssi script that makes you search a pattern through channel bans and displays the results like /bans does, if anyone is interested
<atoponce> sweet. i'd be interested
<no0tic> I'll upload that on my server, wait a moment
<LjL> no0tic: you mean like the search box in my konversation? :)
 * erUSUL sees a flamefest comming XD
<LjL> naah
<LjL> he knows irssi is inferior, and i know he won't admit it
<erUSUL> ;P
<tritium> insolence!
<no0tic> LjL, irssi is inferior to nothing
<atoponce> konversataiton. hah!
<no0tic> atoponce, http://no0tic.homelinux.org/~no0tic/
<atoponce> that means two things, both of which show inferiority:
 * tritium high-fives no0tic 
<atoponce> 1: he's running KDE
<LjL> no0tic: yeah, i guess you're right, it's a bit.. uncomparable
<atoponce> 2: he's not encrypting his irc
<LjL> enc- what?
 * atoponce ducks
<LjL> since when does freenode offer encryption?
<tritium> aye, I'm curious about that too
<jpatrick> LjL: via ssh I think
<atoponce> ssh
<LjL> jpatrick: not really
<no0tic> not at all
<jpatrick> ^^ I win
<LjL> freenode doesn't support any form of encryption except via tor
<atoponce> work ssh to home. work doesn't see my irc
<erUSUL> speaking of what; how can you "search/grep" the conversation window in irssi?
<no0tic> by the way, I run kde too
<LjL> atoponce: that's your problem - i don't have a place called "work". i'm on my own connection, thankyou :P
<tritium> atoponce: I do the same thing
<LjL> erUSUL: /lastlog?
<atoponce> still, the kde thing
<atoponce> shudder
<jpatrick> atoponce: you just, _have_ to love ssh
<no0tic> erUSUL, xchat too has /lastlog ;)
<jpatrick> atoponce: I use KDE too
<Pici> erUSUL: Theres also a grep script for irssi to do real grepping
<atoponce> jpatrick, ssh + screen + irssi + irssi proxy
<atoponce> w00t
<LjL> atoponce: it's 3.5 though, not the new toy :P
<erUSUL> All: thanks for the tips ;)
* LjL changed the topic of #ubuntu-irc to: International Ubuntu IRC operators channel | The IRC Team: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam | Support in #ubuntu etc. | The channel is multilingual, but English is preferred | Regardless of language, please write clearly (think "Babelfish") | #ubuntu-meta to report difficult support questions
<tritium> atoponce: exactly!
<no0tic> Pici, what's its name?
<tritium> although I have some issues connecting xchat to my irssi-proxy
<tritium> e.g., once I do that, I see little "+" in front of every nick
<Pici> no0tic: grep.pl
<LjL> tritium: would you have CAPAB IDENTIFY-MSG enabled?
<erUSUL> Pici: my lastlog has -regexp switch so the script seems a little bit redundant?
<tritium> LjL: I don't know if connecting xchat to irrsi-proxy enables that or not
<jpatrick> tritium: look for format_identity.pl
<no0tic> Pici, why am I not so smart?
<no0tic> tritium, yes it does
<Pici> erUSUL: er... I dont know, I just saw it the other day whilst looking for a different irssi script.
<LjL> tritium: xchat by default doesn't try to enable it (or know about it). i didn't think irssi-proxy would, either, but then who knows, do you have other freenode-specific scripts on irssi?
<tritium> LjL: just auto-bleh
<erUSUL> Pici: ok thanks
<no0tic> tritium, if you have capab identify-msg enabled on your irssi-proxy, so it will be on any of your clients connecting to it
<tritium> LjL: I've not tried to enable it.  It just happens if I connect xchat to the proxy.
<LjL> tritium: doesn't enable it as far as i know
<tritium> no0tic: actually it only shows up in irssi, not on the xchat side
<LjL> bleh that is
<tritium> LjL: right
<no0tic> tritium, yes, I noticed that, time ago, but don't remember how I managed to get rid of that
<tritium> no0tic: if you remember, please let me know.
<tritium> Otherwise, I'm rather content just using ssh/screen/irssi, and not bothering with the xchat/proxy business
<TheDeadAngel666> Martinp23: salut
<Martinp23> bonjour
<TheDeadAngel666> merci pour la semaine dernière
<TheDeadAngel666> oups... Thank's for the last week ^^
<Martinp23> de rien
<Martinp23> :)
<LjL> tu peut parler francais ici
<TheDeadAngel666> You speak french correctly now?
<LjL> me? correctly would be a bit much
<TheDeadAngel666> LjL: oui je sais... Mais on me comprenais pas
<TheDeadAngel666> Not you LjL ... Martinp23
<LjL> ah ok
<Martinp23> haha - j'essaye, mais non, je ne suis pas assez fort en francais
<TheDeadAngel666> Martinp23: tu t'en sors pas mal
<TheDeadAngel666> tu te debrouille bien quand meme
<Martinp23> hehe merci :)  mais je dois pratiquer
<TheDeadAngel666> de rien, en tout cas, si tu veux je te donne des cours
<TheDeadAngel666> If you want I learn you it
<TheDeadAngel666> je sais pas si on dis ça comme ça
<LjL> if you want me to teach it to you
<TheDeadAngel666> ljl thank's
<Martinp23> :) (pm?)
<TheDeadAngel666> LjL:  thank's
<TheDeadAngel666> pm? ??
<LjL> private message
<TheDeadAngel666> LjL: Thank's...
<TheDeadAngel666> Bye
 * P3L|C4N0 slds
#ubuntu-irc 2008-03-15
<RoAkSoAx> LjL, around?
<RoAkSoAx> LjL, around?
<LjL> yes
<RoAkSoAx> LjL, th warning before muting the user, should be on the channel ? because i'm sending a PRIVMSG
<LjL> RoAkSoAx, well "should" is a strong word... you see how i do it
<LjL> - at 5th message, send a warning in the channel
<LjL> - at 6th message, mute, and send a NOTICE
<LjL> - at flood end, send a PM
<RoAkSoAx> im doing: 5th - PM, 6th - mute and NOTICE, 30secs later - PM
<LjL> RoAkSoAx, well, sending something in the channel is useful IMO, for two reasons
<RoAkSoAx> should i change the 5th to a channel warning instead of a PM?
<LjL> one, it lets other people know that pasting is bad, and that the user has been muted (so they realize why they've stopped)
<LjL> two, some people don't understand they have a PM
<RoAkSoAx> ok cool so i'll change that xD, thanks
<RoAkSoAx> LjL, and do you know good shell service to run the bot?
<jpatrick> RoAkSoAx: your know local server?
<jpatrick> own*
<LjL> RoAkSoAx, i have my own stable enough connection, i've last investigated shell accounts quite some time ago :P
<RoAkSoAx> LjL, that is no good for me cause in my country ISP ain't so good, so it is not worth to locate a bot in my own pseudo server xD
<RoAkSoAx> oh well i'll have to search for one
<TheDeadAngel666> bon j'aurais une question
<TheDeadAngel666> ce serais pour savoir quelles sont les paquets compris dans le metapaquet "ubuntu-desktop"
<TheDeadAngel666> ?
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> I wonder if that means what I think it means.
<LjL> wanted to know which packages are inside ubuntu-desktop
<erUSUL> TheDeadAngel666: apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop
<erUSUL> hes gone :|
<Nafallo> ah. right. not what I thought then :-)
 * jpatrick wonders where his irssi accents went
<jpatrick> RoAkSoAx: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org es mejor como pastebin
<jpatrick> RoAkSoAx: tiene menos bugs
<RoAkSoAx> ok jpatrick :)
<RoAkSoAx> listo, ya lo cambie xDD
<jpatrick> :)
<emma> Hello
#ubuntu-irc 2008-03-16
<jpatrick> ..
<ompaul> jpatrick, you got a failing machine there
<jpatrick> ompaul: yep...
<jpatrick> best we could find
#ubuntu-irc 2009-03-09
<polatov> кроме Garfeild тут есть говорящие по-русски?
<Garfeild> есть)
<Garfeild> polatov: я тебе ответил
<Garfeild> что не понятно опять?
<polatov> нету ссылки на правило
<Garfeild> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=37582.0
<Garfeild> это то, что сейчас
<polatov> 5. Канал создан для поддержки пользователей *buntu. Любые другие темы разговором являются offtopic и наказываются баном.
<Garfeild> первую часть смотри
<polatov> я не видел чтобы банили за Си, Арч
<polatov> не вижу
<polatov> ладно
<polatov> смысла спорить нет, тут имеет место линая неприязнь
<polatov> я не знаю почему
<polatov> обоснованного ответа не было
<polatov> Garfeild, сколько тебе лет?
<Garfeild> 15
<polatov> ))
<polatov> ладно
<elky> he came to -ops first, and he said he was banned for asking a gentoo question? yes?
<elky> Garfeild, ^^
<Garfeild> yep
<Garfeild> on ubuntu channel)
<Garfeild> for me it's abnormally
<elky> you did try talk him to the right place first, yes?
<Garfeild> elky: yes, he didn't understand)
<Myrtti> pink?
<Garfeild> don't know) i think is cool hacker)
<Myrtti> my irssi fu is failing
<Myrtti> that was supposed to go somewhere else
<ziroday> Hey should !sabdlf be changed to alias !sabdfl ?
<Myrtti> huh?
<Flannel> ziroday: How often do you misspell sabdfl?
<ziroday> !sabdfl
<ubottu> Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<ziroday> !sabdlf
<ubottu> sabdlf is Mark Shuttleworth, cosmonaut and founder of Canonical, main sponsor of Ubuntu
<ziroday> Flannel: it looks like someone did
<Flannel> Oh, yeah, that should be an alias instead of its own factoid
<ziroday> sorry, didn't make that clear before
<Flannel> ziroday: it's been requested twice.
<ziroday> Flannel: that it be an alias?
<Flannel> No, the factoid itself.
<ziroday> oh right, my bad. Just noticed it before
<Flannel> but yeah, it... ought to be an alias.  If for no other purpose than the alias would take up a dozen bytes less than the current factoid.
<Flannel> Oh, not your bad at all.  just amusing.
<ziroday> heh
<Flannel> Looks like Sev-eas did the initial misspelling.  It was created 5 days before sabdfl
<Myrtti> !no sabdlf is <alias> sabdfl
<ubottu> You are editing an alias. Please repeat the edit command within the next 10 seconds to confirm
<Myrtti> !no sabdlf is <alias> sabdfl
<Flannel> Myrtti: I already did it!
<Flannel> :P
<Myrtti> !oh.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oh.
<elky> lol
<erUSUL> FYI 13:09 <raz0rx> Welcome erUSUL we are looking for some uploaders http://extremew.org/
<erUSUL> 13:10 -!-    #ubuntu raz0rx    H   0  n=raz0rx@203-59-193-129.dyn.iinet.net.au [raz0rx]
<bazhang> same as nzap?
<bazhang> oh that is .au
<erUSUL> ? sorry you lost me
<bazhang> the PM spammer uha and nzap from a day before
<charlie-tca> Can I get help with getting the member cloak?
<Myrtti> nalioth, Pricey: https://edge.launchpad.net/~charlie-tca ^
 * Myrtti huggles charlie-tca 
 * charlie-tca thanks Myrtti 
 * charlie-tca also huggles Myrtti 
<nalioth> freenode recommends setting up your nick in this fashion: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup (all steps are required for unaffiliated cloaks) charlie-tca please see step #4
<charlie-tca> When I did that, it said I had charlie-tca_ assigned and grouped.
<charlie-tca> I will try it again
<nalioth> then you need to select another nick for your 'alternate nick'
<charlie-tca> Okay
<charlie-tca> nalioth: did that work, now?
<nalioth> charlie-tca: i don't check until you say so
<nalioth> charlie-tca: /msg nickserv info charlie-tca   will show you that you have not set up properly (you need two nicks)
<nalioth> charlie-tca_: may i make a suggestion?  char1ie_tca with a numeral one instead of an lowercase L looks better, imho
<charlie-tca_> I can not get it to group any names. I now have charlie-tca, charlie-tca_, charlie-tca2
<charlie-tca_> but it don't show them
<nalioth> did you read the setup instructions?
<charlie-tca_> yes, I have the browser open and following it. It just says you already have that name registered.
<charlie-tca_> -NickServ- Nick charlie-tca2 is now registered to your account.
<charlie-tca_> -NickServ- Nick charlie-tca_ is already registered to your account.
<charlie-tca_> but info won't show them
<nalioth> you grouped charlie-tca2 to charlie-tca_
<nalioth> and neither to charlie-tca
<nalioth> i'd suggest you drop all but charlie-tca and start over
<charlie-tca_> how do I drop them?
<charlie-tca_> I am ready to just give up on i9t
<Myrtti> /msg nickserv help drop
<Myrtti> /msg nickserv drop nickname password, if I'm not wrong
<nalioth>   /msg nickserv help drop
<charlie-tca> nalioth: okay, it now shows two names
<nalioth> :)
<charlie-tca> Thanks
<ubot2> hateball called the ops in #ubuntu-se (einand)
<MTecknology> g'day all
#ubuntu-irc 2009-03-10
<jester-> hi
<MTecknology> jussi01: how's your day going?
<MTecknology> nalioth: ping
<Pici> MTecknology: Anything we can help you with, or do you specifically need nal?
<tritium> Pici: we have some new ubuntu members that need their hostmasks.
<MTecknology> Pici: doctormo said he asked for a hostmask and never got a reply
<MTecknology> lol, I say his name and in a *poof* he appears
<doctormo> I want to request masking for irc
<Pici> doctormo: Can you make sure that you've followed all the steps outlined here first: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<doctormo> *sigh*
<doctormo> never mind
<Pici> Er.
<MTecknology> lol...
<MTecknology> Pici: sorry to bother you I guyess
<MTecknology> Pici: I just talked doctormo through setting up his nick and an alias...
<MTecknology> idk if you still want to give it to him or not :P
<Pici> MTecknology: I don't have the power unfortunately.  naliot-h or Price-y can. Have him ask them while including a link to his lp page.
<MTecknology> Pici: I think he has a little anger management problem ;P
<doctormo> I want to appologies for being curt earlier.
<doctormo> MTecknology is encouraging me to proceed and ask nalioth or Pricey to do the net mask: http://launchpad.net/~doctormo nick and alias set up as requested.
<Pici> doctormo: Looks good. Just hang out and wait for one of them to attend. It may take a while though.  Also, you may want to /msg nickserv set hidemail on
<doctormo> Pici: but then people won't be able to email me
<Pici> doctormo: Thats fine.
<alefteris> is it possible to include non-english factoids to ubot* ?
<LjL> alefteris: yes
<alefteris> cool
<LjL> alefteris: what do you want to have? (i should probably make them channel specific though)
<LjL> or are you an editor?
<LjL> oh wait, you're on ubot3
<LjL> i'm not sure i'm an editor there
<Myrtti> LjL: after a few it's more justified to have a specific bot for that and not cram it up in ubot3...
<alefteris> LjL, a greek version of !ask
<LjL> Myrtti: does ubot3 sync its db?
<Myrtti> LjL: I thought ubot3 is an ubottu clone that is mirrored from ubottu
<LjL> ok
<LjL> alefteris: ok, i *think* i can't make the factoid name itself ("!ask") in greek, but i can give the contents
<LjL> alefteris: type what you want it to be
<Myrtti> LjL: what I mean is that cramming ubot3 means that the factoids and the database is multiplied to several other channels and bots using the ubottu db
<LjL> Myrtti: so long as it's channel specific factoids it shouldn't be a huge issue, should it?
<alefteris> LjL, no, I can live with the english name of the factoid, its the message that I'm more intrested :)
<LjL> Myrtti: besides, the big loco channels have their own bots
<Myrtti> LjL: I'm more intrested about the size of the database
<Myrtti> [19:23] < Myrtti> LjL: after a few it's more justified to have a specific  bot for that and not cram it up in <one MASSIVE database>...
<LjL> Myrtti: i don't think it'll grow very much. i'm pretty sure alefteris doesn't really want the whole factoid collection in greek, just !ask and at most a couple others
<Myrtti> LjL: which is why I said <after a few>
<Myrtti> anyway
<Myrtti> I'm tired and a bit woozy from the cortisone and the painkillers and sleep
 * Myrtti goes
<jester-> va va che LjL è tornato dala polinesia
<jester-> lol
<alefteris> so what's the outcome, are 1,2 localised factoids on the main bot fine?
<LjL> jester-: prrr
<jester-> LjL: hihihi
<LjL> alefteris: they are
<LjL> alefteris: just paste it for me and i'll add it
<alefteris> LjL, ok
<alefteris> LjL, for "askgr": Παρακαλούμε μην ρωτάτε για να κάνετε μια ερώτηση, απλά ρωτήστε αυτό που θέλετε σε λίγες γραμμές ώστε να είναι ευανάγνωστο. Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει την απάντηση θα σας απαντήσει. :)
<LjL> !ask-#ubuntu-gr is <reply> Παρακαλούμε μην ρωτάτε για να κάνετε μια ερώτηση, απλά ρωτήστε αυτό που θέλετε σε λίγες γραμμές ώστε να είναι ευανάγνωστο. Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει την απάντηση θα σας απαντήσει. :)
<ubottu> I'll remember that, LjL
<alefteris> LjL, and finally for "paste": Το pastebin είναι μια υπηρεσία για να δημοσιεύετε κείμενα που πιάνουν πάνω από 4 σειρές ώστε να μην φορτώνεται/γεμίζει το κανάλι. Το pastebin μας βρίσκεται στο http://pastebin.ubuntu-gr.org (μετά την δημοσίευση μην ξεχάσετε να μας δώσετε το URL για το
<alefteris>  κείμενο).
<LjL> !paste-#ubuntu-gr is <reply> Το pastebin είναι μια υπηρεσία για να δημοσιεύετε κείμενα που πιάνουν πάνω από 4 σειρές ώστε να μην φορτώνεται/γεμίζει το κανάλι. Το pastebin μας βρίσκεται στο http://pastebin.ubuntu-gr.org (μετά την δημοσίευση μην ξεχάσετε να μας δώσετε το URL για το κείμενο).
<ubottu> I'll remember that, LjL
<alefteris> LjL, cool! thanks a lot
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-ir, bahram said: ubot2, saaber is terrorist
<Myrtti> right
<Nafallo> o_O
<jpds> Good thing they can't write to the main DB.
<jpds> ...and even if they did, it'd get overwritten by the next hour.
<Nafallo> AND CAMELS!
<jpds> And dirty djs?
<Nafallo> \o/
#ubuntu-irc 2009-03-11
<ubot4> ianto called the ops in #ubuntu-cym (arthurL)
<jester-> hi
#ubuntu-irc 2009-03-12
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-uk, Ng said: ubot4: compiz is For help with Compiz, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and #compiz-fusion
<jpds> Nafallo: ...
<Nafallo> jpds: ...
<Daviey> dots \o/
#ubuntu-irc 2009-03-13
<jester-> hi
<LOJAC> where do i request a cloak?
<bazhang> ubuntu member or freenode cloak?
#ubuntu-irc 2009-03-14
<LOJAC> ubuntu member
<jpds> Link to your Launchpad page please.
<LOJAC> https://launchpad.net/~lojac
<nalioth> ubottu: tell LOJAC about member
<ubottu> LOJAC, please see my private message
<LOJAC> I am a member in Louisiana
<bazhang> of a LOCO?
<LOJAC> yes
<bazhang> not the same
<LOJAC> no big deal then.....
<fabrice_sp> Hi. I've just been added to u-c-d group and I'd like to have an Ubuntu cloak. My profile is there: https://launchpad.net/~fabricesp
<fabrice_sp> hope it's the right channel for that
<Myrtti> fabrice_sp: you're an ubuntu member?
<Myrtti> oh, right, there
<Myrtti> could you make sure you've got alternate nick grouped to your primary one?
<fabrice_sp> Myrtti, i've done it a few minutes ago :-)
<fabrice_sp> added fabrice_sp_ and fabrice_sp__
<Myrtti> nalioth, Pricey ^
<fabrice_sp> thanks Myrtti
<fabrice_sp> :-)
<bazhang> hmm less evil feeling here for some reason
<Garfeild> bazhang: hello ;)
<bazhang> Garfeild, hi! )
<jester-> hi
<Garfeild> re
<bazhang> o/
<Garfeild> (^_^)
<vall> ciao
<vall> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-irc's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Myrtti> vall: hello. can we help you with something?
<jester-> vall: hai sbagliato canale
<LjL> ************ CIAO A TUTTI ********************
<LjL> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-irc's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<LjL> !help
<LjL> ^______^
<LjL>  /quit
<LjL> XD
<LjL> lol.
<Myrtti> LjL: I can in my imagination how you used the italian tricolori on that CIAO A TUTTI one
<LjL> yeah couldn't be arsed using color codes
<LjL> pretend i did
<Myrtti> LjL: I wouldn't know, now, would I
<Myrtti> since the channel is +x
<Myrtti> er
<Myrtti> +c
<ubot4> Factoid 'c' not found
<ubot2> Factoid 'c' not found
<LjL> meh, bots
<jester-> LjL: non faccimoci riconoscere dai
<jester-> facciamoci*
#ubuntu-irc 2009-03-15
<Pricey> vhost fabrice_sp ubuntu/member/fabricesp
<Pricey> fail
 * Nafallo kind of agrees a bit :-D
<LjL> ljl
<LjL> endoftheworld
<LjL> sudo halt
<LjL> endoftheworld
 * Nafallo doesn't agree with ljl though
<LjL> Nafallo: it's a wish, not a statement of facts
<Myrtti> ffffffffffffffffffffff
<LjL> jester1-: senza offesa... ma a che bip serve quel bot che avete? :P
<jester1-> LjL: odo so è fissato di fare una porva
<jester1-> prova
<LjL> jester1-: capisco che è meglio il wiki delle guide a caso
<LjL> jester1-: ma il wiki non conterrà mai tutto lo scibile...
<jester1-> LjL: l'idea appunto era che avverte se posti link non ubuntu
<jester1-> LjL: e si filtrano comunque quelle utili
<jester1-> LjL: secondo me serve a nulla ma sai com'è
<LjL> jester1-: un link "generico" è comunque meglio di niente se non c'è niente di specifico...
<jester1-> capita non si rado che postino link pericolosi o inadeguati
<LjL> jester1-: boh, secondo me solo un op può capirlo, non un bot
<jester1-> LjL: odo si è fissato e non era bello negargli una prova, fra qualche giorno constato che è inutile so toglie a pace
<LjL> jester1-: vedete un po', io la mia opinione l'ho detta. comunque io sto preparando una cosa simile-ma-diversa per floodbot
<LjL> jester1-: che consisterà nell'avvertire di link *davvero* pericolosi o *davvero* inappropriati
<jester1-> LjL: sai che le cose che funzano sono sempre gradite
<jester1-> LjL: odo poi non a tempo ma l'idea eara quella appunto di filtrare al meglio
<jester1-> LjL: non ha nessun database
<LjL> jester1-: ma ripeto, la mia è una cosa diversa
<LjL> jester1-: non filtra le "guide sbagliate", filtra link a siti porno, per dire, o cose che fanno crashare il browser, o al limite blog personali
<jester1-> LjL: ok e non si puo filtrare anche per es un lik al repo pollicocco?
<LjL> jester1-: no, perché i filtri non sono fatti da me, ma da opendns.com
<LjL> jester1-: potrei senza dubbio anche mettere dei filtri ad-hoc che non c'entrano con opendns
<jester1-> LjL: non è raro vedere che specialmente quando ce traffico il niubbo da un link del menga all'altro niubbo e te ne accorgi quando torna con l'os a bottane
<LjL> jester1-: d'accordo, ma filtrare *tutti* i link *tranne* quelli che avete giá controllato è da suicidio
<LjL> jester1-: al massimo secondo me dovreste filtrare *solo* i link che già sapete essere "cattivi"
<jester1-> LjL: l'idea era quella
<MTecknology> Who's the #ubuntu GC?
<LjL> MTecknology: the irc council
<MTecknology> LjL: I suppose I need to wait until a meeting to bring up my issue then?
<LjL> MTecknology: or you could bring it privately to an irc council member. or here. or what suits you best.
<elky> MTecknology, if you dont explain it to anyone, then nobody can do anything about it
<MTecknology> elky: sorry, I got to nalioth about it :P
<jester-> hi
<MTecknology> LjL: Why have you been just throwing your op status around -offtopic lately?
<MTecknology> It was funny to start, but it's getting really annoying.
<LjL> MTecknology: is that what you wanted to bring to the #ubuntu GC attention?
<MTecknology> LjL: no, I already talked to nalioth about what I needed
<LjL> MTecknology: because i always did it. seveas always did it. we always did it before everyone became a boring twit really.
<MTecknology> Seveas didn't do it with such frequency though
<LjL> i guess i have to make up for all the times i restrained myself.
<MTecknology> LjL: I just wanted to mention something about it, but I didn't want to do it in that channel
<LjL> good thinking
<MTecknology> anyway, I said my piece - I'm gonna go clean the blood off this laptop
<LjL> jester-, cosa ne diresti di un bot che va a *leggere* i siti web che uno incolla, e rimprovera se contengono frasi chiave come "sudo passwd root", o "./blah.sh", o "alien blah.rpm", et similia?
<jester-> LjL: seppò provà
<LjL> jester-: ovviamente sarebbe un po' lento a rispondere, visto che non gli basterebbe leggere l'URL
<MTecknology> LjL: You do know snuxoll still have +v, right?
<LjL> MTecknology: mhm
#ubuntu-irc 2010-03-15
<TomFarr> any body have operator permission on #ubuntu-ru? Some f***ng operator ban me...
<rww> TomFarr: looks like bazhang and the Ubuntu IRC Council are the only people in here with access there.
<rww> (and freenode staff)
<TomFarr> I'm baned on IP adress, some beach, touch bot, to ban me IP...
<A4Tech> i'm here :)
<Pici> A4Tech: Thanks, TomFarr is trying to get unbanned.
<persia> A4Tech: Could you chat with TomFarr and help him understand his #ubuntu-ru ban, and how to lift it?
<A4Tech> ip, real nick, date of ban
<needhelp> Enter text here...could someone hel me?
<needhelp> help*
<Pici> needhelp: With?
<needhelp> i created a ubuntu live usb
<needhelp> how do i keep my installed packages etc
<needhelp> ?
<needhelp> i have aligned 4gb of preserved space
<Pici> needhelp: If you're asking for Ubuntu help please use #ubuntu.  #ubuntu-irc is not a support channel.
<needhelp> ok, thanks
<needhelp> #ubuntu
<needhelp> :S
<needhelp> how do i change?
<needhelp> im pretty noob at irc
<A4Tech> Pici: What I do not see active by TomFarr
<A4Tech> ...
<A4Tech> needhelp: /join #ubuntu
<needhelp> thanks alo
<needhelp> t
<A4Tech> 5$ :)
<Pici> 09:22:42 <?TomFarr> any body have operator permission on #ubuntu-ru? Some f***ng operator ban me...
<Pici> 09:27:19 <TomFarr> I'm baned on IP adress, some beach, touch bot, to ban me IP...
<Pici> #ubuntu-ru: ban *!*@85.21.200.51 [by leguin.freenode.net, 1721624 secs ago]
<A4Tech> ololo
<A4Tech> Usually, after the operators had to address abuse, ban is not removed
<A4Tech> Pici:  [Green]!~Green@unaffiliated/greene, Ban is not my, write to the operator [Green]
<Pici> A4Tech: I'll have TomFarr contact them when he comes back.  Thanks.
<A4Tech> np
<topyli> btw, according to what TomFarr said in #ubuntu-ops, he thinks there is a permanent ban in place. this should be pretty rare
#ubuntu-irc 2010-03-16
<erUSUL> can someone with more "autoritas" shake out the offtopic in #ubuntu ?
<Ddorda> hey all
<erUSUL> hi!
<Ddorda> erUSUL: sup?
<erUSUL> ?
<Ddorda> erUSUL: how are you...
<erUSUL> ahh ok ;) fine thanks ; and you?
<Ddorda> erUSUL: great.. vacation soon!
 * erUSUL wonders ... if his guess that sup is what's up is correct
<Ddorda> erUSUL: do you have any idea the bug reporting tool of ubuntu isn't installed by default in Ubuntu?
 * Ddorda believes that erUSUL is right
<erUSUL> apport?
<Ddorda> erUSUL: yes
<erUSUL> it is afaik... but can not tell for sure. i allways upgrade has done only 3 fresh installs ...
<Ddorda> erUSUL: it's only on non-officially releases.. like alpha and beta versions..
<erUSUL> are you sure? seems really odd given that ubuntuers are allways pressing for using apport instead of using launchpad directly
<Pici> No, apport is always installed, its just not normally *enabled* on stable releases.
<Ddorda> Pici: why not then..?
<Pici> Ddorda: You'd have to really talk to the folks in #ubuntu-bugs about that, but probably because they don't need thousands of duplicate bugs for every issue that comes up.
<Ddorda> I see...
<Ddorda> I just thought it will be much more effective to get more specific information about drivers bugs and so on
<Pici> I'm guessing though.
<k1l> imho it will just flood with duplicated bugs
<persia> apport works by default : it's the backend to `ubuntu-bug`.  It doesn't trap every crash, because of volume.
<persia> It can be configured to trap every crash, but generally one can just run ubuntu-bug to report useful bugs.
<Ddorda> maybe there's an option to make apport to run only on hardware or critical bugs?
<persia> One can just run `ubuntu-bug linux` when one encounters one, and it collects all the right info.
<Ddorda> okay.. thanks (even I didn't really want it to become a support question.. just was intrested..)
<Tom_Far> Pici, get 200 if Pici here...
<Pici> Tom_Far: The operator that banned you was [Green] - You need to speak to them regarding it.
<Pici> /msg [Green]
<Yasumoto> Hey guys, can I get an ubuntu cloak when you get a chance? Thank you! http://launchpad.net/~yasumoto7
<Tom_Far> !ыуут Пкуут
<Tom_Far> !seen Green
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<Tom_Far> !see Green
<Myrtti> Tom_Far: it doesn't work.
<Pici> Yasumoto: sure, one moment.
<Tom_Far> how to fined hem?
<Myrtti> the bot doesn't have that info. you can whois them.
<Tom_Far> * Green :No such nick/channel
<Tom_Far> * [Green] End of WHOIS list.
<Tom_Far> I'm steel baned...
<persia> You may have to try at several different times of day.
<Pici> Yasumoto: While I'm looking for a staffer to activate your cloak, I just wanted to let you know that your email address can be seen by anyone, you can change that by /msg nickserv set hidemail on
<Tom_Far> What is different time in the Green day
<Tom_Far> &
<Tom_Far> ?
<Tom_Far> not like green card...
<Pici> Tom_Far: the nick is [green] not green
<Tom_Far> hmm...
<Yasumoto> Pici: awesome, thank you :)
<Yasumoto> Pici: yeah, I'm usually idling these days, so I want to make it easy-ish for people to get in touch with me
<Pici> Yasumoto: Okay, just making sure.  Your probably just got an email about the cloak, but I still need to grab a freenode staffer to activate it, hold on for a few more minutes.
<Pici> s/Your/You/
<Yasumoto> Pici: will do, thank you
<Pici> Yasumoto: There you go!
<Pici> congrats again
<nhaines> nhandler: I bring pestilence and death (to tab-completion for your nick).  :)
<Pici> nhaines: I'm always getting pitti's messages.
<nhaines> Pici: the nice thing about getting message intended for nhandler--everyone's so nice!
<rww> nhaines: he should give you a freenode/impersonator/nhandler cloak
<nhaines> rww: hahaha
<Pici> I wonder what kiyo means
<erUSUL> Pici: you can translate that "dude" in south of Spain...
<Pici> erUSUL: heh
<erUSUL> Pici: it comes from chiquillo -short--> quillo -badwrittenforsms-> kiyo
<Tom_Far> some body help me, get out from perm ban in #ubuntu-ru?
<Tom_Far> I can't find the [Green] ho set bun to my IP.
<Tom_Far> A4Tech
<A4Tech> here
<Tom_Far> pm
<Tom_Far> what I do to have perm ban?
<A4Tech> I will not remove your ban
<Tom_Far> why?
<A4Tech> All questions on the Banu to [Green] I do not know why he blocked you and for how long
<Tom_Far> heh... I know 1 admin from rusnet his name is Shadow, he is not love me, like a man... and alvays ban me on #linux@rusnet, and, it is a true, some time when I can join to #linux I tell some terryble to him... It is it?
<guntbert> Myrtti: what about asking freenode to remove the cloak  from gionnico for that?
<Myrtti> guntbert: feel free
<guntbert> Myrtti: ok
<Tom_Far> cloak?
<Myrtti> I'm not too bothered by it, tbh.
<Tom_Far> hm... fell free...
#ubuntu-irc 2010-03-17
<Billynkid> I'd like to form the #ubuntu-ug channel for the Ubuntu Uganda LoCo Team
<DJones> Billynkid: Have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamHowto Thats got the information on how to best set up a team, also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoFAQ#How do I set up a LoCo team? and the links on that.  That should help you get started with setting up a team
<Billynkid> I think I am on the right track, configuring the IRC channel now
<Billynkid> Thanks though
<DJones> There should be a few of the core channel ops around in a bit that can give you some advice or suggestions as well
<Billynkid> Great
<Billynkid> I think the #ubuntu-ug channel is now up
<persia> Your flags are set fairly agressively, since I can't even see the operators list.s  Not sure if you might like something a little less restrictive.
<rww> persia: I can see the operator list just fine =\
<Billynkid> Try again I had the channel locked for a sec
<persia> Sorry.  Apparently that was a race condition.  Looks standard to me.  Nice job.
<Billynkid> thx rww
<jussi01> persia: DJones rww: this is a good page to give out for confguring channels: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/CreatingChannels
<persia> That is a nice reference
<persia> although I'll admit I didn't use commands of that form when I created my last channel (although the result is similar)
<rww> speaking of useful wiki pages, what ended up happening with that "new operator guide" thing?
<bazhang> technical guidelines? or the the new applicants one
<rww> bazhang: technical
<persia> technical guidelines is the one I'd like to see
<bazhang> same
<rww> ah, it got discussed at the last IRCC meeting
<rww> ( http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/03/13/%23ubuntu-meeting.html#t20:09 )
<persia> Right.
<rww> nhandler: Let me know when you get started on those technical guidelines for ops, I'd be happy to contribute in any way I can :)
<erUSUL> rww: 1) install irssi 2) install autobleh 3) profit
<erUSUL> ;P
<bazhang> :/
<rww> erUSUL: I'm a firm believer in teaching the difficult manual way before the easy way ;P
<erUSUL> so be it
<erUSUL> ;)
<jussi01> not everyone uses or wants to use irssi
<jussi01> I certainly dont
<bazhang> nor do I
 * erUSUL thought the ;P was enough ...
<erUSUL> rww: <sarcasm> 1) install irssi 2) install autobleh 3) profit </sarcasm>
<jussi01> rww: Ill keep it in mind - you are more than welcome to create a wiki page with your thoughts/outline on it. I see no reason the ircc only has to do it. we can then merge that wiki page into where ever we like.
<rww> Personally, I think we should write the guide for Empathy, to demonstrate how usable it is for IRC.
<m4v> what about being client neutral?
 * jussi01 thinks it should be client neutral
 * rww agrees
<jussi01> m4v: *g*
<m4v> :P
 * jussi01 is very appreciative of any help that is given here, the ircc has a million things right now so extra hands are very welcome. 
<bazhang> m4v, thanks for the ubottu feature!
<bazhang> err new
<m4v> bazhang: :)
<nhandler> rww: I've started working on the guide already. My plan was to get a very, very, rough draft prepared and then send an email to the list requesting people look it over and make changes to it.
<rww> nhandler: sounds good :)
<nhandler> I should have something to send out in the next few days
<DJones> I'm beginning to wonder if there should be a factoid !ola is En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es-offtopic. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es-offtopic" (sin comillas) y dale a enter. (Assuming that there is an es-offtopi channel, rather than sending people to -es when it looks like a lot of them just want general chat in spanish
<erUSUL> just propose it ;) not in my hands
<m4v> "ola" is horrible Spanish, don't encourage it :(
<Pici> olaaaa
<Pici> google is translating it as 'wave'
<m4v> yeah
<m4v> ola = wave, hola= hello
<erUSUL> m4v: so after testing it in #ubuntu-es the "comment on this ban" feature was ported to ubottu? congrats ;P
<m4v> nope
<m4v> erUSUL: that's niko's work.
<erUSUL> ahh ok
<niko> oh ? i'm not aware about that
<m4v> 'cause erUSUL mixed two plugins
<erUSUL> :P
<m4v> any in case.. I'm not terrible opposed to bankick anyone that says 'ola'. how to write 'hola' is learned in the first day of school :P
<erUSUL> m4v: mobile phone texting is doing a lot of damage in these kids
<DJones> m4v: I guess there'd be a precident anyway with !hi instead of !hello :)
<arand> Is there any way to view the unimplemented proposed factoids for ubottu?
<erUSUL> arand: !?
<arand> erUSUL: or are they not saved, just mentioned in #ubuntu-ops?
<Pici> arand: No, theres no 'incoming' queue :/
<erUSUL> arand: the later
<erUSUL> arand: easy for edits to "fall through the cracks" ;)
<Pici> Its on my 'todo' list.
<Pici> Right below 'rewrite the factoid plugin'
<arand> dang, and there's no easy way to search the archives I assume?
<arand> Well, not as much, but it was kind of deferred until wikipage, and now I'd like to have a look at it and change the link (since i remember the wording as being quite ok)...
<arand> yay!, but untill then *grumble :)
<m4v> Pici: did you started any work about it?
<m4v> start*
<Pici> m4v: I wrote a proof-of-concept with django a long while ago.
<Pici> Its alot easier than the bantracker ;)
<m4v> is code anywhere for take a look?
<m4v> err, "is the code anywhere?"
<Pici> um..
<Pici> Its probably on my laptop
<m4v> I'm having lag, writing from a remote shell
<jussi01> Pici: you really should commit that code...
<miha> we from #ubuntu-si wonder if we ever get offical ubuntu logging for channel, or should we stick to our own bots? we asked some 2 months ago
<miha> we got ubot right away
<jussi01> miha: who did you ask?
<miha> napsy mailed supposedly right email address
<miha> so who should we mail?
<miha> hey napsy
<napsy> :)
<miha> napsy remember who you mailed about logging?
<napsy> that was on #ubuntu-eu I think
<erUSUL> jussi01: they've asked here and where redirected to #ubuntu-eu iirc
<Pici> jussi01: Its not really production ready, its was just me playing around with django.
<miha> pici: call it release candidate, then issue 3 service packs forit :D
<Pici> :P
<erUSUL> jussi01: it was jpds
<napsy> To whom do I have to speak to get logging services to our ubuntu loco channel?
<Pici> napsy: Send an email to rt@ubuntu.com with the request
<m4v> Pici: I did like to take a look, I started a factoid plugin from scratch for u-es, mostly cause I wanted a plugin that's localizable and with undo/redo features. Maybe I can help out
<Pici> no, wait.
<Pici> napsy: don't do that, I'm confused.
<miha> Pici relax, take it easy
<jpds> Hi.
<Pici> napsy: I *think* that it needs to go to admin@ubuntu-eu.org, but let me check my records.
<napsy> ok, please
<jpds> What Pici says.
<Pici> jpds: That sounds correct?
<jpds> It is correct.
<Pici> napsy: okay, admin@ubuntu-eu.org it is then
<napsy> ok thanks I'll leave a message there
<miha> napsy you should CC it to Pici and jpds, perhaps that will scare them into being faster :D
<Pici> Nah, they probably don't even know who we are.
<miha> Pici perhaps you have some official mail? :D
<miha> @canonical.com ? :D
<Pici> I'm not a canonical employee ;)
<miha> ok, me neither
<miha> :D
<Pici> I have bnrubin [at] ubuntu.com though
<miha> Pici sounds official enough! :D
<Pici> If you want to you can copy that address.
<jpds> Hmm, blackmail isn't nice.
<miha> jpds that's called lobbying and it's perfectly legal!
<miha> :D
<miha> we dont blackmail anyone. we just talk to them about our views on the situation?! :D
<miha> (if you dont pay $$$$ you will...)
<miha> :D
<miha> sorry, offtopic
<arand> Hmm, any opinions on pae is <reply> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the packages « linux-image-generic-pae » and « linux-headers-generic-pae » (9.10 and later). See help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info.    ?? Especially if the wiki is okay for now?
<arand> ↑ Should have an https:// prepended
<nhaines> arand: pae should warn that this slows down performance?
<arand> nhaines: does it?
<nhaines> yes, quite severely.
<nhaines> arand: I heard around 30% performance decrease, but I can't assert that.  I know it is a pretty big hit.
<arand> nhaines: I was looking at http://people.redhat.com/nmurray/RHEL-2.1-VM-whitepaper.pdf which claims 1%
<nhaines> arand: that would be a much more acceptable performance decrease, in general.  :)
<nhaines> I should take a look too...
<arand> nhaines: There seems to be be very little writing about it in general... I wonder if phoronix has something...
<arand> nhaines: Ah there we go: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_32_pae&num=1
<arand> Seems like the performance drop is completely negliable according to that...
<nhaines> Okay, well, we can also always just update the wiki page later if we find otherwise.  :)
<arand> I think I'm going to remove the performance bit completely for now..
<nhaines> Yes, may as well.
#ubuntu-irc 2010-03-18
<vish> schedule
<vish> !schedule
<vish> !test
<Flannel> vish: No bot, but: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
 * vish gently taps the bots
<vish> Flannel: thanks :)
<jussi01> vish: you are on the wrong side of the split...
<vish> ah , netsplit .. i just found, no bots in several channels , and thought they probably were getting a check-up ;)
<Ramsrambo> Hello! I need help with gstreamer
<DJones> Ramsrambo: The best channel for support channels is #ubuntu, this channel is only for ubuntu irc issues, if you ask in #ubuntu you should get a reply quite soon
<erUSUL> now spanish spamers .... :( we are getting a lot of good press around here lately ... :S
<SuperMatt> Hey guys, I think I've broken rules abou tthe ubuntu namespace thingy, I didn't realise
<erUSUL> SuperMatt: You have a channel named #ubuntu***** ?
<SuperMatt> no, #omg!ubuntu!
#ubuntu-irc 2010-03-19
<os2mac> any chance someone here can help get me unbanned from the Ubuntu channels now that I have fixed my connection?
<rww> os2mac: which channels? If you mean #ubuntu, #ubuntu-offtopic, or other core channels, you want #ubuntu-ops
<vish> Pici: the discussion seems to be offtopic on +1 , if i'm not mistaken?  wouldnt -offtopic be a better place?
<persia> vish: +1 tends to drift a bit on the weekends.  As long as it drifts back soon enough, no worries.
<vish> persia: P_ici just got it back in control :)
<Pici> It was getting a bit out of control.
<persia> If there are people really trying to exchange hints & tricks that are being disturbed, then yeah, that's bad.
<Pici> Going on about buttons and ppas...
<persia> Yeah, that's a bit off.
<vish> ppa security .. was really being meh topic ;p
#ubuntu-irc 2010-03-20
<wolf89> guys, can some1 tell me hot to avoid overwriting my pc mbr when installing ubuntu?
<topyli> wolf89, you have that option during installation. this is not a support channel though, please join #ubuntu for help
<topyli> feel free to talk about irc! :)
<erUSUL> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<bazhang> ifuse comes with lucid, there is a PPA for karmic now
<bazhang> for the newer iPods and of course iPhones
<erUSUL> ok; thanks !
<bazhang> no real need to change the factoid (imo) as lucid is so close
<bazhang> hopefully we can !forget factoid by that point :)
<erUSUL> bazhang: even if it is uber-automatic people will keep asking ;)
<bazhang> erUSUL, good point :)
<erUSUL> bazhang: see what happens with flash and mp3. how many versions have been ubuntu offering to install both when needed? still people pop up on the channel and ask...
<bazhang> not to mention the buttons switching sides, and the new popups or lack of
<erUSUL> :)
<[Raiden]> change the ipod on one of the cowon or iriver and no problems to sync
<[Raiden]> )
<bazhang> well most users want something that 'just works' ; asking them to install new firmware etc is not for the fainthearted
<vish> hi , i added a new factoid [!newunitspolicy] to #u+1 channel , it was forwarded to -ops but hasnt been added yet , anyone know about it?
<bazhang> vish, not shown up there; did you do it correctly ?
<vish> bazhang: i did !newunitspolicy is <text>
<vish> and ubottu mentioned it was forwarded
<bazhang> vish try !factoid is <reply> blah blah blah etc
<vish> ah , ok..
<bazhang> not seen it forwarded unless the bot is severely lagging
<vish> bazhang: now?
<vish> bad ubottu ;p
<vish> it lied to me yesterday ;)
<bazhang> success
<vish> thanks
<bazhang> the more senior ops will review and include or not
<bazhang> vish, any suggestions for the switch buttons factoid ?
<vish> hmm , thats a tricky one :D
 * vish thinks
<bazhang> gnomefreak had one iirc but I seem to have misplaced it :)
<bazhang> well plenty of time before release at any rate
<vish> buttons >  The titlebar buttons have switched to the left during the development phase of Lucid. No need for alarm! The developers are testing this and listening to user feedback. The final decision about the position will be made after beta. Kindly be patient. For more insight , kindly read : http://www.ivankamajic.com/?p=281
<vish> bazhang: ^
<bazhang> vish thanks :)
<bazhang> we may need a fall back option though should the changes be permanent :)
<bazhang> I'll ask gnomefreak
<vish> bazhang: we can update that after beta ;)
<bazhang> vish good point :)
 * vish sends factoid
<bazhang> sorry I dont anything about factoid
<vish> bazhang: np.. i just forwarded it no hurry :)
<bazhang> vish just kidding; was received
#ubuntu-irc 2010-03-21
<RUXA> Hi all
<RUXA> can any help me with setup my internet with CDMA Sky IM-6100 mobile phone?
<RUXA> Please help, It's very important
<persia> RUXA: Have you tried ou support channel, #ubuntu ?
<persia> s/ou/our/
<RUXA> no
<RUXA> writing on this chanel is wrong?
<persia> Please do.  The folk there should be able to help.
<RUXA> Ok
<persia> No, writing on this channel is fine: but this channel is about working with the Ubuntu IRC channels, not a support channel.
<RUXA> I'am writing this my trouble, Ok?
<persia> Yes.  If you describe your problem to the #ubuntu channel, someone should help you with it.
<RUXA> #ubuntu
<ubot4`> In #ubuntu-si, miha said:   !bajdes is <reply> Bajdec je totaln car :D
<ubot4`> In #ubuntu-si, bajdec said: !bajdec is <reply> Bajdec je star 14 let in nima pojma o linux-u :D
<Hund> My nick I'm usually use, have become available on Freenode. which I quickly took and I would like to get a new cloak now.
<erUSUL> Hund: unaffiliated --> #freenode ; or a ubuntu memeber cloak ?
<Hund> erUSUL: Ubuntu Member cloak. https://launchpad.net/~hund
<erUSUL> ok; wait for the apropiate people to show up
<Hund> :)
 * MenZa_ pokes jussi01, topyli, Pici, nhandler ^
<nhandler> Hund: You really should group the 2 accounts (you will need to drop the nick Hund first. Then read /msg nickserv help group). You can then change the account name with /msg nickserv help set accountname. We can then update the cloak
<Hund> nhaines: Smart. Didnt think thar far. :)
#ubuntu-irc 2011-03-15
<lcb> hi. anyone knows if importing of OpenPGP keys on launchpad is not accepting fingerprints?
<rww> lcb: #ubuntu-irc is for dealing with issues in non-core #ubuntu* channels. Try #launchpad for Launchpad support.
<lcb> rww, "If you are an Ubuntu Member and would like a cloak, you can ask in #ubuntu-irc on freenode, but please specify your Launchpad address..." @ https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-irc-cloaks
<rww> lcb: Yup, we do that here too.
<rww> for want of a better place, really
<lcb> rww, that's why i came here :)
<rww> lcb: What do Ubuntu Member cloaks have to do with importing OpenPGP keys :\
 * Pici wonders this as well
<Pici> Sorry, that sounded a little rude.
<lcb> rww, i want to accept the codes of conduct
<Pici> lcb: Ubuntu Membership is not something that can be gained just by signing up for a Launchpad account.
<Pici> !membership
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<lcb> Pici, i didn't mean yet i want to have now an ubuntu Membership
<lcb> anyway, i got all explanations and answers already, thank you.
<Pici> I just had a link too
#ubuntu-irc 2011-03-16
<MichealH> On the ubots and ubottu plugin, how would i change a factoid using s/<oldword>/<newword> (e.g. s/hfush/uhhfugh )?
<Tm_T> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-irc's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Tm_T> MichealH: 1foo is <sed> /foo/bar/
<Tm_T> 1=!
<m4v> also !foo =~ /foo/bar/
<m4v> or s/foo/bar/ can't remember
<Tm_T> prolly with s
<MichealH> Okay, thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2011-03-18
<ddecator> just got added as an ubuntu member and would like to have the proper cloak: https://launchpad.net/~ddecator
<ddecator> please :
<ddecator> :)
<nhandler> jussi, tsimpson, topyli: ^^^
<tsimpson> nhandler: please give ddecator a @ubuntu/member/ddecator cloak
<ddecator> thanks
<nhandler> ddecator: You are all set
<Sysi> #ubuntu-irc-helpers forwarded to here but topic says "Ubuntu IRC operators channel"
<Sysi> it's a trap?
<Tm_T> Sysi: that channel was closed as there weren't any real use for it
<Tm_T> but your client should show this channels topic
#ubuntu-irc 2011-03-20
<m4v> rww: zibor wasn't looking for support, just spamming that link btw
<m4v> s/btw/fyi/
<rww> ah :(
#ubuntu-irc 2012-03-12
<bkerensa> Good Morning
<Myrtti> afternoon
<bkerensa> AlanBell: you going to be at todays training
<Fuchs> when is that training, and is it mainly for #ubuntu ops, or general?
<Fuchs> (general: #ubuntu-* as well)
<Myrtti> general
<Myrtti> and in two hours
<Myrtti> @now UTC
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: March 12 2012, 18:03:50
<Fuchs> Myrtti: then I could point it out to our guys if they are interested, or is that too late? (regarding rights and such)
<Sidewinder1> 1:56 to be almost exact.
<Myrtti> no it's not too late
<Myrtti> feel free to do so
<Myrtti> I'm fully expecting some late awakers to come asking for flags when the class is running
<Fuchs> Myrtti: channel?
<Myrtti> I just want to minimise it as much as possible
<Sidewinder1> And they all need to email/poke myrtti w/their nicks. ;-)
<Myrtti> Fuchs: behind a passkey for now, but it will be mentioned during the session several times
<Fuchs> Myrtti: ah, so people should show up here?
<Myrtti> Fuchs: the actual class is in #ubuntu-classroom
<Fuchs> right
<Fuchs> I'll tell that to our ops channel
<Fuchs> Myrtti: one of us asked whether this will be logged, since he is interested, but has to go to sports training
<Fuchs> Myrtti: and another one is intersted, but read only
<Myrtti> yes, it will be
<Myrtti> freenode staff and ubuntu members are already on the access list btw
<Fuchs> he is neither
<Fuchs> we don't have many ubuntu members, unfortunately (I think most people would get it if they just asked)
<Myrtti> leto already pokoed me
<Myrtti> poked.
 * Myrtti facepalms
<Myrtti> anyway
<Myrtti> just so you know.
<Fuchs> Myrtti: okay, maybe jokrebel will as well
 * Sidewinder1 Hands an ice-pack to Myrtti
#ubuntu-irc 2012-03-13
<Amoz> hi guys, anyone know if there's a bot on its way to #ubuntu-website ? :)
<jussi01> oh its yet another ubot4 missing issue. jpds ^^^
<jussi> ubottu: join #ubuntu-website
<Mkaysi> jussi: Did you try contacting me with PM earlier this week?
#ubuntu-irc 2012-03-15
<Gwaihir> hello, quick question, maybe not really on topic: is there a channel playground where I can play a little bit with the meeting bot?
<Mkaysi> Gwaihir: #meetingology
<Gwaihir> Mkaysi, cool, thanks
<Mkaysi> You're welcome :)
<k1l_> sounds like a relidious channel :)
<Mkaysi> And for ubottu playing there is #ubuntu-bots
<k1l_> *religious
<AlanBell> -ology as a suffix means the study of a scientific subject really
<AlanBell> except for theology of course, which is kind of not
<AlanBell> and astrology
<k1l_> :)
#ubuntu-irc 2012-03-17
<JoseeAntonioR> Hello! I need some flag changes in #ubuntu-pe. We're having a meeting on Sunday, and we need to give +votiA to the bot, JoseBot. Also, we need to remove TOPICLOCK and KEEPTOPIC, for the bot to make the changes. The problem is, nobody knows who have flags.
<JoseeAntonioR> Can you make those changes, or I need to go to another channel?
<ubot2`> jalcine called the ops in #ubuntu-beginners-team ()
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: I suggest waiting here for now
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: Thank you, Lyz :)
<pleia2> sure, hope you can get it sorted without too much trouble :)
<pleia2> shame the access list isn't open
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: That's the main problem we have, I'll ask the ops to change it too.
 * pleia2 nods
<JoseeAntonioR> By the way, just found a troll in #ubuntu. It's danielboston26.
<m4v> I suppose p3l|c4n0 was #ubuntu-pe's founder, he's not around anymore.
<JoseeAntonioR> m4v: Yep, I haven't seen him ever on IRC
<jokerdino> hey guys, i would like to request for ubuntu members cloak. here's my launchpad profile: https://launchpad.net/~jokerdino
<k1l> jokerdino: congrats on member status. just wait untill the IRCC wakes up and confirms :)
<jokerdino> k1l: thanks, i can wait :)
<jokerdino> i just wanted to post it here
<k1l> yep, that is the right procedure.
<jokerdino> is there anything else i have to do that is necessary for the process?
<k1l> you need an account on freenode (since you are logged in you got one :) ) and member status. just wait until the ircc reacts. this is not an heavy traffic channel here. but AlanBell and topyli are not marked away, maybe the sneek here in minutes
<AlanBell> maybe . . .
<k1l> :)
<topyli> yeah who knows!
<AlanBell> staff can we have an ubuntu/member/jokerdino cloak please for jokerdino
<Mkaysi> Shouldn't you !staff ?
<topyli> that's more for real emergencies imo
<AlanBell> they mostly have "staff" on hilight anyway
<Mkaysi> Ok
 * Mkaysi didn't know that
<jokerdino> i didn't expect to see people on a saturday.
<topyli> office hours don't matter to volunteers :)
<jokerdino> i see. haha :)
 * Myrtti has a look
<Myrtti> congrats, jokerdino
<jokerdino> thanks Myrtti :)
<Myrtti> np
<jokerdino> thanks, i can now see the cloak.. :)
<topyli> thanks Myrtti
<AlanBell> nice cloak jokerdino :) thanks Myrtti
<jokerdino> :)
<JoseeAntonioR> Hello! I need some help, on claiming flags from #ubuntu-pe.
<jussi> AlanBell: ^^^
<JoseeAntonioR> jussi: Thanks :)
<AlanBell> hi JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> AlanBell: Hello! Should I explain my problem here, or via PM?
<AlanBell> I had a look and I can't see the flags at all
<AlanBell> here is good
<JoseeAntonioR> AlanBell: Yep, that's one of the problems I have
<jussi> AlanBell: you need to add tthe ircc account via asking staff
<jussi> Once you have +fF, you can add all the resto f the flags and see it
<JoseeAntonioR> Well, we're having a meeting on Sunday, and we need to give +votiA to the bot,  JoseBot. Also, we need to remove TOPICLOCK and KEEPTOPIC, for the bot  to make the changes. The problem is, nobody knows who have flags.
<AlanBell> ok
<JoseeAntonioR> If possible, also to remove the private flags, so anyone can see who have them.
<AlanBell> that all sounds reasonable
<JoseeAntonioR> It has been a pretty inactive channel, but since we're trying to revive the LoCo, we need access to it.
<AlanBell> staff, can we get UbuntuIrcCouncil with founder flags +fF in #ubuntu-pe please
<JoseeAntonioR> AlanBell: Shouldn't !staff be called?
<AlanBell> I am not in a hurry :) they will see it at some point
<JoseeAntonioR> AlanBell: Oh :)
<JoseeAntonioR> nothing yet?
<AlanBell> all watching the rugby I think
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<Mkaysi> So I am not the only person asking about using !staff today :)
<JoseeAntonioR> Mkaysi: did you asked that before?
<Mkaysi> JoseeAntonioR: Yes, someone was asking Ubuntu member cloak and just said "staff"
<Mkaysi> I was told that staff usually have "staff" on highlighted words (sorry for highlight spamming)
<JoseeAntonioR> then, someone should see it soon
<Fuchs> hrm, at least I don't have it as a highlight, so in urgent cases maybe asking in #freenode, the channel you just asked in or via /query might be a better idea </sidenote>
<JoseeAntonioR> AlanBell: ^^^
<Fuchs> if one of us is on /stats p, contacting him/her is probably the most quick one
<AlanBell> mrmist got to it :)
<AlanBell> thanks Fuchs
<Fuchs> saw it, yes. Sorry for the delay :)
<JoseeAntonioR> Fuchs: No problem
<AlanBell> oh, is it working right I wonder
<AlanBell> I still can't see the access list I think
<JoseeAntonioR> same over here, I can't check it, but has UbuntuIrcCouncil got access?
<AlanBell> don't think so
<JoseeAntonioR> :S
<Mkaysi> If AlanBell is in UbuntuIrcCouncil, just add flags +* to yourself.
<Mkaysi> You should be able to do it with +Ff and then you should be able to see the flags
<AlanBell> ah, right, so I can
<AlanBell> thanks Mkaysi
<Mkaysi> You're welcome :)
<JoseeAntonioR> by the way, I found a troll on #ubuntu, gfc, saying random words to spam the channel
<Mkaysi> JoseeAntonioR: Maybe you should !ops there or join #ubuntu-ops
<JoseeAntonioR> I'll tell the user to stop spamming, I forgot the first step :)
<marienz> Mkaysi: who told you we have that word hilighted? Because I most certainly don't, and I don't *think* most of the rest of us do
<AlanBell> 16:46 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- 6     JoseBot                +votiA [modified 15 seconds ago]
<Mkaysi> marienz: It's just outside my buffer, I can check from logs soon
<AlanBell> marienz: it was me, I think some people do
<marienz> first I've heard of it
<AlanBell> anyhow, there was no particular hurry
<Fuchs> I think most don't, but I might be wrong
<Mkaysi> Ok
<Fuchs> at least the current statistic speaks against it ;)
 * Mkaysi thought that it was topyli
<JoseeAntonioR> Thanks! Can you please also remove the topiclock, keeptopick and the private flags?
<Fuchs> AlanBell: I think it would missfire quite a lot to have this word as a highlight, which would be against it's purpose, because then it would get less attention
<AlanBell> probably true
<marienz> I guess I could add an exclamation mark followed by that word, much like the ops thing. But I don't think it'd get much use
<jussi> !staff  >  marienz
<ubottu> marienz, please see my private message
<marienz> yes, that's a thing
<marienz> so I guess I'd not have to add that for this channel
<Fuchs> oh god ...
<Mkaysi> jussi: But that has another problem. There are scripts like masshighlightignore for XChat :)
<Fuchs> I'd recommend to use /stats p  and contacting people on it before firing this script :)
<AlanBell> that is good to know
<jussi> now that staff are actually on stats p, that seems reasonable
<AlanBell> JoseeAntonioR: all done
<JoseeAntonioR> AlanBell: A question, why can't I see the flags? :S
<Fuchs> or see whether one of us is currently active in #freenode. Just to get a person before using this shotgun :)
<Mkaysi> JoseeAntonioR: Try /msg chanserv access #channel list
<Fuchs> JoseeAntonioR: reasons for not seeing flags would be: a channel set private and you not having +A on it
<Fuchs> JoseeAntonioR: however, for the channel I think this is about, it should work
<JoseeAntonioR> AlanBell: Oh, yep, I see them :) Thanks for all your help!
<Mkaysi> Flags requires more permissions
<AlanBell> Fuchs: yeah, I didn't want to use the blunderbus :0
<bodhizazen> Help with an ubuntu channel pleas
<pangolin> AlanBell topyli funkyHat Pici incoming
<bodhizazen> channel #ubuntuforums
<pangolin> bodhizazen, may as well give some details now, they will end up asking you for them anyway
<bodhizazen> The founder, jdong, has been MIA for a long time, can not contact jdong via e-mail, PM on forms, /msg on IRC
<bodhizazen> I am on the Forums council
<bodhizazen> https://launchpad.net/~forum-council
<pangolin> next step in this process requires waiting and patience :)
<bodhizazen> yep =)
<bodhizazen> I would like to request setting up the FC to own the channel (+F) , but I do not know how to set up group ownership on IRC (I can read on that part), but there is no one with sufficient privileges to make changes
<pangolin> The Ubuntu IRC Council will have to request that staff give them the needed flags and all. You can talk to them about owner transfer.
<funkyHat> Hi bodhizazen
<funkyHat> We (the IRC council) already have +f in #ubuntuforums, which is enough to grant access if more operators are needed
<bodhizazen> hey funkyHat , sorry wa AFK
<funkyHat> bodhizazen: is that satisfactory? #ubuntuforums is officially under the control of the IRCC so if there are any specific issues we can deal with them, or get them dealt with quickly by freenode staff
<bodhizazen> I do not really care who owns #ubuntuforums
<bodhizazen> I would like to be able to add / remove ops
<bodhizazen> Preferably all FC members would have that privilige
<m4v> IRCC, ping
<AlanBell> hi m4v
<m4v> AlanBell: you might want to check #ubuntu-pe access list, there's one entry that should be removed or fixed.
<m4v> AlanBell: there's an entry that gives ops to anyone with the nick Seveas, instead of giving it to his account.
<AlanBell> ah right, ok
<AlanBell> ok, removed, and sevias has the neverop flag set so I can't add back by account
<m4v> thanks AlanBell
#ubuntu-irc 2012-03-18
<CFHowlett> Greetings Ops.  I've been banned from #ubuntu?  Why?
<dax> CFHowlett: try #ubuntu-ops
<Fuchs> CFHowlett: I think that there is #ubuntu-ops
<CFHowlett> ok.  Thanks.
#ubuntu-irc 2013-03-11
<Myrtti> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Tm_T> good morning
<stgraber> hey there
<stgraber> could someoone update the string for "!dmb-ping" to "bdrung, ScottK, Laney, micahg, barry, tumbleweed, stgraber: DMB ping"
<stgraber> (cody-somerville was replaced by ScottK)
<AlanBell> !dmb
<ubottu> The Developer Membership Board handles applications for new developer privileges. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperMembershipBoard and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperMembershipBoard/ApplicationProcess for more details. For DMB attention, try !dmb-ping.
<AlanBell> !dmb-ping
<ubottu> bdrung, cody-somerville, Laney, micahg, barry, tumbleweed, stgraber: DMB ping
<AlanBell> !no dmb-ping is <reply> bdrung, ScottK, Laney, micahg, barry, tumbleweed, stgraber: DMB ping
<AlanBell> !dmb-ping
<ubottu> bdrung, ScottK, Laney, micahg, barry, tumbleweed, stgraber: DMB ping
<AlanBell> ^^fixed
<stgraber> AlanBell: awesome, thanks!
<sandyd> o/
<darkxst> Hi, I would like to get an ubuntu cloak. https://launchpad.net/~darkxst
<AlanBell> hi darkxst
<darkxst> Hi
 * AlanBell checks
<Fuchs> *rawr*
<AlanBell> that all looks great :)
<AlanBell> and Fuchs is rawring to apply a cloak
<Fuchs> ubuntu/member/darkxst   I assume?
<AlanBell> yes please
<darkxst> Fuchs, yes, that is good
<Fuchs> done. Congratulations, darkxst :)
<darkxst> thanks!
<AlanBell> thanks Fuchs :)
<Fuchs> You're welcome :)
<Myrtti> congrats :-)
<darkxst> thanks Myrtti
#ubuntu-irc 2013-03-12
<ubot5> directhex called the ops in #ubuntu-steam ()
<AlanBell> directhex /is/ an op in #ubuntu-steam
<AlanBell> wonder if I ever told him that
<elky> he seemed to remember once i told him
<elky> nobody has needed to op up there in the past 12 weeks by some miracle
<AlanBell> so he did ;)
#ubuntu-irc 2013-03-14
<TheLordOfTime> anyone on IRCC able to advise on something?
<TheLordOfTime> specifically whether ubuntu release 'lucid' for desktop-related questions will still be supported.
 * TheLordOfTime is ireceiving conflicting information from someone on the community team at canonical, and what is actually truth on the matter.
<holstein> when it goes EOL, theres really not much to say.. i usually just quickly remind someone what EOL means, and briefly how to maintain things themselves, and what the latest LTS is
<TheLordOfTime> but what does "Desktop Support" actually mean?
<holstein> TheLordOfTime: i think the kernel will still get updates, for the server.. and other server specific packages
<Myrtti> afaik everything that is ubuntu-desktop - ubuntu-server isn't supported.
<holstein> TheLordOfTime: i dont think the repos go down though
<Myrtti> I doubt the IRCC has a policy on the matter
<holstein> i thought it was the server that got the 5 years? and the destkop specific stuff was EOL soon
<holstein> i dont think its a waste of time, or irrelevant in a support channel to state facts about what is EOL, and what is available
<Myrtti> it's largely a personal preference. Most people suggest upgrading to the next available LTS anyway, irregardless of support windows
<holstein> i think it could be problematic if someone required or asked for a lot of help supporting something that was broken about the desktop in 12.04.. something that a ppa broke.. or something that just doesnt work a year from now
<holstein> ^^ in 10.04
<TheLordOfTime> that's what i'm trying to figure out.  If 10.04 Desktop according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases has a EOL of April, does that mean Lucid becomes offtopic in #ubuntu?
<TheLordOfTime> but not #ubuntu-server?
<TheLordOfTime> or to put this in a better way:
<TheLordOfTime> "Does the cessation of Desktop support for a release automatically dictate that support for the entire release is discontinued on IRC?"
<TheLordOfTime> with 12.04 i don't have to worry about such trivial crap... since both desktop AND server are 5 yr support
<Myrtti> my personal line on water has been the aforementioned
<Myrtti> ie. offtopic for #ubuntu, but not for -server, as long as it really is a server issue. Then again there's the issue of if -server is a support channel or not.
<holstein> TheLordOfTime: i dont think its OT to say whats going on.. folkd dont understand, and in lots of cases, dont even know what version they are running.. or why
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: my take on it is desktop-specific issues get to be off-topic for #ubuntu, but not server packages
<hggdh> er, server required/available packages. Like openssh-server, ntp, etc
<hggdh> IIRC, Lucid server is supported until 2015-04
<AlanBell> holstein: server and desktop share the same repos, so normally they get moved to oldreleases.ubuntu.com but not until server is EOL
<AlanBell> even if desktop is EOL the repos have to stay there, there isn't really a separation of server packages and desktop packages
 * AlanBell has several servers that run headless openoffice.org
#ubuntu-irc 2013-03-15
<soren> How can I query the bantracker? A user was banned in #ubuntu-server and I'd like to see why.
<Myrtti> who?
<soren> Myrtti: Usual nick is twb.
<soren> Myrtti: freenode account name trentbuck
<Myrtti> right
<Myrtti> well first if all, many people seem to have an issue with the explicit language he uses
<Myrtti> second, if you are an op of -server, you might want to join -ops semipermanently
<soren> Who has an issue?
<Myrtti> third, someone with rights to give you access to the bot config options might fix the access issue for you
<soren> It's not a matter of access.
<soren> It's a matter of not having a clue where to look.
<soren> Once I work that out, it might be an access issue.
<Tm_T> @btlogin
<soren> Tm_T: Was that to me?
<Myrtti> @login first
<ubottu> (login takes no arguments) -- Allows users who are identified to NickServ to login without a password.
<Tm_T> soren: yup
<Myrtti> yesyes ubottu
<Myrtti> shhh :-P
<soren> No access. It doesn't accept my login request.
<soren> Again: Who has an issue with twb's language?
<soren> Yeah, that's kinda what I suspected.
<Tm_T> soren: I have no idea what you're talking about, sorry
<soren> Tm_T: Sorry, it was mostly a question for Myrtti.
<Tm_T> soren: aah I see the context now
<Tm_T> count me in for "having an issue"
<soren> The issue being what exactly?
<Tm_T> I recall the issue being general swearing and other inpolite language
<soren> Seriously, it's not #ubuntu-kindergarten.
<Tm_T> indeed it isn't
<soren> He has easily been one of the most useful people in #ubuntu-server he gets banned for accsionally saying "shit"? Really?
<Tm_T> cannot recall all the details but I don't believe it was only "shit" that triggered the ban
<Tm_T> oftentimes big part of a ban plays how people take requests on behaviour
<soren> You know... If I said "shit" every once in a while (which I do) and someone threatened to throw me out of a club that I helped form I'd tell them to grow some bloody skin.
<Tm_T> soren: threatened?
<soren> You're saying he didn't even get a warning before being banned?
<Tm_T> I recall there being several requests about the language used, and some discussion
<Tm_T> so yes, plenty of warnings
<soren> Right.
<soren> That.
<Tm_T> there's no threatening in that necessarily
<soren> I'm willing to bet that noone actually has taken offence, but his choice of words has just made someone's IRc client make an annoying noise.
<Tm_T> we ask people to not use profane language on daily basis
<Tm_T> I'd say in very rare cases it escalates to a ban
<soren> Well, I've removed the ban. Feel free to ban me in response. It's ridiculous.
<Tm_T> soren: why would I ban you?
<Tm_T> I most likely would have removed the ban too if he came and asked it (:
<soren> I have no idea.
<soren> Just like I have no idea why you'd ban twb for his language.
<Tm_T> I wonder if there's been any discussion with him about the ban since
<soren> He said he tried to have a discussion about it, but people were just rude to him.
<Tm_T> when? where?
<soren> 08:42 < twb> btw do I know you from #ubuntu-server or something?
<soren> 08:42 < soren> twb: Indeed.
<soren> 08:42 < twb> Ah, I got banned from there
<soren> 08:42 < soren> lol. What on earth for?
<soren> 08:42 < twb> They wouldn't tell me
<soren> 08:42 < soren> twb: Who did it?
<soren> 08:42 < twb> No idea
<soren> 08:43 < twb> I tried to join one morning as usual and it said banned -- still does
<soren> 08:43 < twb> I asked #ubuntu-ops but whoever was on duty was extremely unhelpful
<soren> 08:44 < twb> This was around Nov 2012
<soren> 08:44 < soren> twb: Just removed the ban. What nonsense. You're easily one of the most useful people there. You're welcome back, but I totally get it if you don't feel like it.
<Tm_T> and if he didn't believe ops doing the justice, there's irc council he could have contacted (:
<Tm_T> let's see...
<soren> Sure.
<Tm_T> anyway, I see what I can find about this
<soren> What we want to do is drive the best people in the community away by default unless they care enough to escalate to some council (who are likely friends of whoeever imposed the ban to begin with).
<Tm_T> soren: we have a problem if you cannot trust council
<soren> Yes. We also haev a problem if people can't have conversations like regular people without having to talk to a council first.
<Tm_T> they can
<Tm_T> if not, there's a problem too
<soren> Regular people say shit.
<soren> Really. I've seen it happen.
<Tm_T> 1136.41 < Tm_T> cannot recall all the details but I don't believe it was only "shit" that triggered the ba
<Tm_T> n
<soren> There are other words too, but I see the language police lurking here and I honestly can't be bothered having to deal with a bloody council 10 minutes from now because someone's IRc client makes a rude noise.
<soren> Just forget it.
<soren> I've unbanned him.
<Myrtti> that went well...
<Tm_T> what I can see from logs there weren't any rudeness though
<hggdh> that is not typical of soren
<Tm_T> indeed this whole thing seems to be blown out of propotions for no apparent reason
<Myrtti> in addition I didn't notice he was in -ops, so that might have added on his hurt feelings :-(
 * AlanBell looks at the scrollback
#ubuntu-irc 2013-03-16
<I_H_J_27> Hello good People..:)
<Unit193> And the bad ones?
<Unit193> Howdy, anything we can help you with?
<Unit193> I_H_J_27: Though please do keep it in the channel.
<jrtappers> What is the idea of a cloak?
<Fuchs> show affiliation with a project, or lack thereof
<Fuchs> in case of ubuntu cloaks: they are for members
<Fuchs> oyu can read about that at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<Fuchs> *you
#ubuntu-irc 2014-03-10
<Flannel> AlanBell: My complaint about spending time "fixing" factoids that don't need fixing, is that you're trying to solve a social problem (overuse of factoids where a conversation should exist) with a technical solution.  Plus, it's a waste of time to review those, because theyre not broken (there are plenty that could be updated because theyre out of date, the technical ones).
<Flannel> My theory is that we focused on the first "actionable" item that was presented, because we felt that something needed to be *done* to make progress, and it's become a focal point when it should be a footnote.
<Flannel> Back to the former statement: regardless of whether the factoid exists or is "fixed" to be less useful, you *still* need to go through the soical effort of getting people to talk more for the first/second/third time the user needs to be told/reminded, and then don't have an easy tool for the 4th/5th/etc time, when they know better, just need a nudge.
<Flannel> So, you do a lot of work on the "social" factoids, for a net gain of zero.
<Flannel> I think it's a waste of time, but I won't be wasting my time on it; so all I can say is go ahead and waste your own if that's what you think ought to be the first step.
<Flannel> And that's just within the "factoid overuse" subissue of the "people behave like faceless machines" topic, whether it is/isn't one of the top few issues to tackle within the larger ecosystem I'm not going to even touch on at the moment.
<phunyguy> This man is making sense.
<MooDoo> morning all
<AlanBell> Flannel: I don't know how to start a conversation about them any other way
<AlanBell> I know how to start a "telling people what to do"
<AlanBell> but a conversation is a bit different
<AlanBell> if I just wanted them fixed, then I would go ahead and fix them
<Tm_T> I will write few points about the discussions that has taken place here in past few days while I'm reading the logs, please bear with me (:
<MooDoo> Tm_T: enjoy the logs :)
<Tm_T> we IRCC do sit in -ops and do participate in the action when needed, although it is recommended that we try stand back. atleast I personally do try catalyst when I can
<Tm_T> about "fixing our team": I have a feeling that we are using too much time on trying to heal or repair instead of focusing on things that do help healing or repairing
<Tm_T> with this I mean we should try work as a team to do things we can do _now_ instead of trying to form a team (from thin air?) that could do something bigger
<Tm_T> there's no short cut, let's not try search it anymore
<Tm_T> about ops rotation: it's artificial "fix" to something that cannot be forced externally, instead I think we should focus on communication and sharing the understading that it is perfectly ok to step aside for a week or 6
<Tm_T> I know I do that all the time, thanks to other business I have to deal with (:
<phunyguy> Hi
<MooDoo> hi phunyguy
<cprofitt> Flannel: some times easy tasks - like cleaning up factoids - can help a team that is having communication issues find common ground and work as a team. The fixing of factoids in and of itself will not be a solution to the large issue, but it can be a means to an end by getting the team to discuss a low stress issue
<basketball> what does being op entail
<genii> Headaches
<basketball> hello chu
<AlanBell> generally being moderately active in the relevant channel and keeping the conversations constructive and on topic
<basketball> ok AlanBell  thank you i hope tp join the team
<AlanBell> and to help do that, ops can remove people who are spamming or disruptive
<basketball> ok
<AlanBell> best thing to do is just hang out and help people in channels that are interesting to you
<Unit193> Also, not crossposting every chance you get will help.
<phunyguy> ^
<basketball> ok i am a new user now
<basketball> i will help and not crostpost
<IdleOne> you've been a new user for almost a year
<IdleOne> time to get off that bus
<phunyguy> phew, I survived.
<basketball> IdleOne:  what do you mean
<phunyguy> ;)
<basketball> i uploaded  my fingerprint to the data base when do i find out that i can sign code of conduct
<phunyguy> basketball: you really should read the wiki pages
<AlanBell> there is a video too
<AlanBell> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is the document that spells out etiquette in the Ubuntu community | http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct  | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<AlanBell> the ogv link is a video that shows it in some detail I think
<basketball> thanks AlanBell
<basketball> AlanBell:  this website should be updated floodbots are retired in Hawaii https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorGuidelines
<AlanBell> true enough, I removed some of the floodbot related stuff on the wiki, but that needs an update too
<rww> The whole wiki needs an update, I keep not getting around to it.
<basketball> can i do it?
<rww> !itsawiki
<ubottu> It's a wiki, *you* can edit it
<AlanBell> um, I already did
<AlanBell> but if I hadn't done, then you could have done
<AlanBell> but feel free to flick about for other pages mentioning the floodbots and revise accordingly
<basketball> AlanBell:  i went to go log in there and the authenticate is stuck loading
<basketball> Internal Server Error
 * IdleOne reboots all the servers
<Unit193> That's normal when editing the wiki.
<rww> you failed your computer intimidation check
<AlanBell> it is rather slow to authenticate
<AlanBell> but it worked for me, just tried again in a clean browser session
<basketball> ok it worked
<basketball> is Floodbotit1 flood bot
<MooDoo> evening all
<basketball> !canibeop
<ubottu> If you are interested in joining the Ubuntu IRC Team, take a look at both http://www.siltala.net/2010/03/24/ops-teams-applications-announcement/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements for info on the process and requirements.  You can also learn about what the job entails from people in #ubuntu-irc.
<basketball> hey AlanBell  that email you sent out the https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-etherpad link you dont need to be approved
<Unit193> !canibananop
<AlanBell> basketball: erm, you do
<AlanBell> unless you are already an indirect member of it
<AlanBell> which is why you are pending approval . . .
<AlanBell> and now you are approved
<basketball> AlanBell:  whoops it didnt say i needed to be accepted
<basketball> when you are an op how often do you have to be online
<MooDoo> basketball: I would of thought it would be when you get chance, I suspect RL takes priority :D
<MooDoo> but don't quote me on that you might have to staple your fingers to the keyboard ;)
<Unit193> Duct tape, but close enough.
<MooDoo> lol
<basketball> i would have guessed glue
<basketball> is anyone here willing to train me so i am able to support more people and more accuratly
<holstein> basketball: are you idle in the support channels?
<basketball> no im trying to help in #ubuntu  in #ubuntu+1 i am listening
<basketball> so i can help if needed
<holstein> basketball: just stay there, and answer the questions you can.. if you have time to research the question, research and share relevant information
<basketball> holstein:  is there like a cheat sheet with like website or commands to run
<holstein> basketball: the wiki pages
<holstein> i use whatever resources is relevant
<holstein> are*
<basketball> ok thank holstein  want to be able to support my community
<holstein> ubottu is handy
<holstein> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<holstein> !ask > basketball
<ubottu> basketball, please see my private message
<holstein> for example
<holstein> !Info firefox > basketball
<holstein> not sure how to do that one..
<holstein> !info firefox
<ubot2`> 'maverick' is not a valid distribution:
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 27.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.13.10.1 (saucy), package size 30055 kB, installed size 61747 kB
<basketball> i didnt ask to ask
<holstein> basketball: im suggesting what bot commands are helpful
<basketball> oh ok thought it was directed at me
<IdleOne> the secret to being helpful is to not try and do everything. help where you can.
<holstein> +1
<basketball> +1
<holstein> pick something you are into.. i started in the #ubuntustudio channel.. i asked a question.. then, 24hours late i asked again.. then 3 days later.. then, i just stayed and helped out there
<basketball> when was the last op meeting
<teward> who runs ubot2` ?
<teward> because they need to change the distribution from "maverick"
<teward> (old and ancient distribution is evil)
<Unit193> ubot2`: info info
<ubot2`> 'maverick' is not a valid distribution:
<Unit193> See?  No valid ones at all. :P
<phunyguy> basketball: you /really/ should learn to read the wiki.  :)
<basketball> ???
<phunyguy> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<phunyguy> the meetings are in there
<phunyguy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil/MeetingAgenda
<phunyguy> "Meetings take place on a weekday in the second or third week of each month at 20:00 UTC (selected date announced monthly) and on the last Sunday of each month at 18:00 UTC "
<IdleOne> yeah that isn't accurate
<IdleOne> meeting times have been changed to 3rd Wednesday of the month @ 1800UTC
<phunyguy> so are we behind a bit?
<phunyguy> oh so it was close
<phunyguy> and when did that change? It seems the last meeting I took part in was on a Sunday... lol
<IdleOne> it changed when the new IRCC was elected
<IdleOne> it could very well change again now. For now that is the schedule.
<phunyguy> oh, did we miss last month?
<IdleOne> we did
<phunyguy> thought so
<phunyguy> http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-meeting/2014/ubuntu-meeting.2014-01-22-18.01.html <---  basketball
<basketball> phunyguy:  i found that 3 hours ago
<phunyguy> you only asked an hour ago
<phunyguy> :/
<IdleOne> that is what you get for trying to be nice
<phunyguy> yeah, a second time.
<basketball> i apreciate your hel[
<basketball> help
<phunyguy> I am starting to get the impression that you don't.
<IdleOne> admittedly I am not feeling in a very nice mood right now so maybe I'll try being talkative
#ubuntu-irc 2014-03-11
<phunyguy> IdleOne: :(  You need a PM session?
<IdleOne> err less talkative
<IdleOne> phunyguy: nah I'm good, but thanks for the offer :)
<phunyguy> always on the table/.
<basketball> phunyguy:  i always appreciate help
<basketball> unless it is from my grandma
<harris_> is anyone here a moderator in askubuntu
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/contact should help, i would imagine
<harris_> i got banned from answering because i posted my comment as an answer because i dont have 50 reputation points to make a comment
<holstein> it happens. gotta read and follwow rules, typically
<harris_> how do they want you to help people with making there a bar to even post a comment
<holstein> harris_: the contact should be at the link i gave.. you can ask them whatever you like..
<harris_> holstein,  do you know anyone who is a modorator in ask ubuntu
<IdleOne> harris_: http://askubuntu.com/contact that is how you contact them
<rww> does that contact stackexchange or moderators?
<harris_> IdleOne,  i did already
<IdleOne> now wait for a response
<harris_> ok IdleOne
<jose> rww: team@stackexchange.com
<rww> jose: i expect that contacts stackexchange, not moderators ;)
<jose> well, the site is stackoverflow, which should have another email address/contact form
<Flannel> cprofitt: I know that, but if we're up against "the IRCC is out of touch and ineffective", maybe doing something of marginal benefit isn't the best first course of action.
<Tm_T> Flannel: in there I see a problem
<Tm_T> Flannel: the whole notion that IRCC need to do something to fix the team is something I don't undestand, IRCC cannot fix the team (alone)
<Tm_T> things has to happen with the team, in the team, IRCC is part of the team but only part
<Flannel> Tm_T: Well, that gets into another comment I've made before, and haven't rehashed this time around, which is the team needs to decide whether the IRCC is leadership, or just an appeals board.  It's currently functioning as leadership, which is something I never really thought the operators team needed.  But it was installed back when everyone and their mother was having a leadership council forced upon them.
<Tm_T> Flannel: I think it could be "leadership" in a sense that it helps to find ways to work, but not as "only ones that are capable of doing decisions"
<Flannel> Whether we have that everyone-is-a-leader mentality still, and can get back to governing via consensus without leadership making decisions, is something I haven't had a chance to think on much.
<Tm_T> leadership doesn't mean being only one with right to do and decide, this is something I don't understand really why people take it like that
<Flannel> No, but when there's a council that makes decisions, you go and propose things to them, that's pretty well established.
<MooDoo> hello all
<Flannel> There's been plenty of instances where people have said "Hey, I'd like to go do this" and then were told "the IRCC will handle it".  Whether that would happen currently, who knows, but it's happened in the past.
<Tm_T> Flannel: indeed, that's something we can discuss, shades of grey, not black and white (:
<Tm_T> what's been worrying me in many places around Ubuntu community, not just irc team, has been this leaving responsibility of doing to few and selected and then complaining that nothing is getting done
<Tm_T> I don't like the loss of the joy of doing together I see around
<Flannel> Tm_T: I don't think the responsibility of "doing" is left to them, just the responsibility.  It's a leaders responsibility to drum up support for something and get it done, regardless of whether they do it personally.
<Unit193> 1. Cloaks  2. IRC membership  3. Appeals  4. ???
<Flannel> I'd get rid of #2, personally.
<Tm_T> Flannel: I kinda agree there, but I would also love to see community as a whole taking care of things they find important
<Flannel> We have membership boards, IRCC can provide an official endorsement of people based on their IRC activities, membership boards can take that into account, while reviewing everything else.
<Unit193> Flannel: So, just the RMBs? :/
<Flannel> Unit193: yes.
<Unit193> I don't personally like that, but OK.
<Flannel> That'd provide consistency between membership entities.
<Tm_T> membership thing, I don't care which board makes the decision, as long as there's some to make
<Flannel> But, that's always been my beef with *all* non-regional membership boards.
<Unit193> Forums, DMB, and I think a couple others (askubuntu? Loco?) can approve them and they are better suited to know the user applying.
<Flannel> that's non-"regional membership boards" not "non-regional" membership boards.
<Flannel> Unit193: right, and I disapprove of that too.  Those entities should be able to make an informed endorsement, which is taken into consideration by the RMBs
<Flannel> Unit193: Back to your original question: POC for cloaks/network issues/etc, appeals/dispute resolution, operator approval (and care and feeding of the process), being responsible for making sure IRC meetings happen, and that appropriate things are brought up at those IRC meetings (this is an "Operator Team meeting" not an "IRCC meeting", the meeting is for the team, not for the IRCC, theyre just the stewards).
<Flannel> And then a POC for CC interactions.
<Flannel> (Much of this is straight out of the charter)
<Unit193> (I know it's an IRC meeting.)  Right, button clickers, but otherwise more up to everyone (Well, not FN POC, but meh.)
<Flannel> Which, I guess touches on basically everything I was planning on writing about in the future when I had time!
 * Flannel dusts off his hands.
<Unit193> Not really a question, but more like what they would be "cut back" to, the question marks were more fill in the blanks.
<Flannel> Unit193: No, we call it the IRCC meeting, it's a meeting for the IRCC to discuss and decide stuff currently.  This is different than an IRC Team meeting, where the IRC Team is the primary discussor, and the IRCC is just there to make sure an agenda is in order, and things move smoothly, etc.
<Flannel> I'm not sure what a "button clicker" is referring to in this context.
<Tm_T> Flannel: I remember it used to be IRC team meeting
<Tm_T> I've always considered it as IRC team meeting
<Unit193> ^
<Flannel> Tm_T: Right.  But that's changed along the way.
<Unit193> Eh, mainly because no issues to talk about and nobody shows up.
<Flannel> Unit193: Maybe that's indicative of something else.
<Flannel> None of this got this way overnight, and it's going to take a lot of effort, and more importantly tenacity, to get it back to whereever we're taking it.  Moods and opinions change slowly, habits doubly so.
<Tm_T> indeed
<harris_> gtg
<AlanBell> Flannel: so for #2 membership, I think we have done that twice in the last two years (though I might be out by one)
<AlanBell> Flannel: we also have not called it the IRCC meeting much over the last couple of years (though it is called that on the calendar)
<AlanBell> it has been introduced as the IRC team meeting, and I have always said everyone is welcome on every meeting announcement I have sent out
<AlanBell> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2013-September/001615.html < like that for example
<AlanBell> I have no clue why people think it is an IRCC only meeting :/ how has that gone wrong?
<Sompane> good day all
<Sompane> i have a fat problem on my hands,
<Sompane> I installed Ubuntu 8.04 (recently) and formatted the entire laptop in the process.
<Sompane> Now i'm unable to install anything else on it. It doesn't even boot from Disc, of Flash Drive
<AlanBell> hi Sompane, 8.04 is kinda old :/
<AlanBell> like 6 years old
<AlanBell> any particular reason for not choosing a recent version of Ubuntu (and really the #ubuntu channel is a better place to ask than here)
<Sompane> it was foolish of me really. I was waiting for the download of 12.04 LTS to finish. Which is also taking a loooong time.
<Sompane> i found the 8.04 disc lying around and i just shoved it in :(
<Sompane> thanks, I'll make my way over to the #ubuntu channel
<IdleOne> 8.04 is no longer supported, it is EOL
<AlanBell> was a nice release though, I liked Hardy :)
<IdleOne> it was
<AlanBell> best tshirt evar
<IdleOne> AlanBell: about the meetings being called IRCC meeting on the calendar, jos e can easily change that
<AlanBell> yeah, that is a specific and actionable change \o/ I like those
<IdleOne> I think that might have been my clerical error actually
<AlanBell> could have been that way forever, I haven't really been that concerned about the specific meeting title, but I have always tried to emphasise that it is inclusive
<Unit193> I never thought it was IRCC...
<AlanBell> I have to say I am a bit confused by several of the things that Flannel mentioned
<Tm_T> AlanBell: confusion is good, we can brainwash you more easily then
<Tm_T> whoops
 * Tm_T hides
<AlanBell> yeah, I think it is about time to pop my brain out for a quick wash :)
<AlanBell> 06:57 < Flannel> There's been plenty of instances where people have said "Hey, I'd like to go do this" and then were told "the IRCC will handle it".  Whether that would happen currently,  who knows, but it's happened in the past.
<AlanBell> what is that about?
<AlanBell> who wanted to do what, who told them the IRCC would handle it?
<AlanBell> did anyone tell the IRCC they would handle whatever it was?
 * MooDoo grabs the popcorn and watches
<AlanBell> nom nom
<AlanBell> anyhow, I should close this window and do some work :) laters all o/
<MooDoo> later
<hggdh> I do not think it would work, at least not with some major changes to RMB
<AlanBell> I don't get how it is an issue at all
<AlanBell> the only membership we have done in the last two years is m4v (I was off by one)
<hggdh> neither do I.
<cprofitt> Flannel: I see the ircc as being similar to the LoCo Council...
<cprofitt> not saying I am correct in that... but that was what I had in my brain pan
<cprofitt> hey Darkwing
<Darkwing> Hey cprofitt! :)
<Darkwing> Been a while
<basketballllll> rww: are you online
<aquarius> I don't know who owns whichever bot controls the topics of UDS-related channels, but the topics are all related to the previous UDS in November, rather than the one that's going on now
<IdleOne> aquarius: I poked a couple of people about it. hopefully it will get corrected soon. thanks for the info
<aquarius> cheers :)
<bkerensa> AlanBell: probably an oversight but I still have ops in #Ubuntu
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> >chanserv< op #Ubuntu bkerensa
<bkerensa> [13:53]  * ChanServ gives channel operator status to bkerensa
<bkerensa> I should not have those privileges anymore :) the only reason I noticed is I was in the ops !help message
<ClumsyFairyQueen> can someone please kick the troll in #ubuntu - thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2014-03-12
<Unit193> "To restart X, type 'sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm' on an ubuntu system."  Really now, no restart?  No `service` command?  Lower case ubuntu? :P
<Unit193> IdleOne: Howdy, can you put the word 'restart' somewhere in the !xorg factoid?  Changing it to service lightdm restart may be better as well.
<rww> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window system is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart X, type 'sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm' on an ubuntu system. replace with kdm on Kubuntu. To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution . Also see !xorgconf
<rww> !-xorg
<ubottu> xorg has no aliases - added by Seveas on 2006-06-19 09:13:01 - last edited by topyli on 2011-10-28 18:29:02
<Unit193> s/ubuntu/Ubuntu/ would be nice, but not required.
<rww> lol so many problems
<basketball> rww,  i got unbanned
<Unit193> Err, not the sed argument.
<rww> does Saucy use kdm? trusty Kubuntu doesn't
<Unit193> Everything uses lightdm.
<rww> basketball: good good
<rww> !no, xorg is <reply> X.Org is an implementation of the X Windows System, and is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart it on an Ubuntu system, type 'sudo service lightdm restart'. To fix screen resolution or other X.Org problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution . See also !xorgconf
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> !xorg
<ubottu> X.Org is an implementation of the X Windows System, and is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart it on an Ubuntu system, type 'sudo service lightdm restart'. To fix screen resolution or other X.Org problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution . See also !xorgconf
<rww> !xorgconf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<rww> !no, xorgconf is <reply> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. See `man xorg.conf` for file structure and syntax. | Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf | ATI proprietary driver specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd | Nvidia proprietary driver specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> !xorgconf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. See `man xorg.conf` for file structure and syntax. | Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf | ATI proprietary driver specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd | Nvidia proprietary driver specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia
<Unit193> Nice.
<basketball> anyone know if the dropbox servers are down
<holstein> basketball: thats offtopic here
<Unit193> !support | basketball
<ubottu> basketball: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<holstein> http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ is what i use
<MooDoo> hello all
<Tm_T> hai
<jussi> Morning Tm_T
<Tm_T> I apparently keep falling off of freenode
<Tm_T> from
<Tm_T> bah, more coffee
<MooDoo> coffee o/
<AlanBell> bkerensa: fixed, thanks!
<MooDoo> morning AlanBell
<mhall119> can someone mute Otak in #ubuntu-uds-plenary?
<mhall119> or kick/ban him
<rww> mhall119: everyone with ubuntu/member/* cloaks has ops in there, including you
<mhall119> yeah, but I don't know the commands
 * mhall119 has the power, but not the knowledge 
<MooDoo> slash kick username i think :)
<rww> mhall119: /msg chanserv op #ubuntu-uds-plenary and I'll deal with it
<rww> erm, stick an rww on the end of that
<rww> oh, k1l just joined, they should be able to deal with it
<MooDoo> :)
<k1l> mhall119: i made a mute on it. should be quiet now.
<rww> mhall119: for future reference: /msg chanserv op #channelname nickhere will op that nick in that channel assuming you have op access. after that, if you op yourself, /ban nickhere should do something useful
<mhall119> thanks rww
<mhall119> fortunately I need that so rarely that I always forget it
<rww> good position to be in
<k1l> seems like mhall119 is in the right channels :)
<Fuchs> /ban nickhere does something completely up to the client, and whether it is useful or not is debatable at best. I'd recommend to either let an operator handle it who knows what is best, or read it up at http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml, or if both don't work  (e.g. urgency), at least use something less destructive than a ban
<rww> Fuchs: I checked mhall119's client first. it woud have done *!*user@*.domain.net unless he changed defaults :3
<Fuchs> rww: still you recommend it in a public channel, hence also other people might follow that advice, with clients such as something with libpurple, or even more worrysome stuff
<rww> good point
<Unit193> Ouch, libpurple..
<ClumsyFairyQueen> eww Pidgin
 * ClumsyFairyQueen hides
<Fuchs> I didn't intend to start a client war, just wanting to mention that  /ban  is _completely_ up to the client, and some might mess up badly
<rww> i still see people with that moreirc pidgin plugin that leaks subsequent commands in /part messages frequently
<rww> you'd think someone would have fixed that by now :\
<Fuchs> if chanservs quiet is available: that might not be _the_ best solution and I'd still recommend letting someone who knows this stuff handle it, but at least it is predictable and easy to revert, so that would be the slightly less insane option :)
<rww> .oO(maybe i should make a bot to detect and message about it)
<rww> Fuchs: which CS flag gives /cs quiet? +o?
<Fuchs> .oO(maybe not, because IRC bots doing $something on triggers are a bad idea in most cases)
<Fuchs> rww: r
<rww> Fuchs: thx
<Fuchs> you're welcome
<rww> Fuchs: well, one PM in response to a /part message and subsequent CTCP VERSION would be less horrendous than usual for bots, but yeah
<rww> i'm also too lazy to actually code it so *shrug*
<Fuchs> and thus laziness saves the world again :)
<MooDoo> don't be lazy delegate ;)
<chu> I like to call it structured procrastination.
<rww> random reminder that the next Ubuntu IRC Council meeting is almost exactly a week from today, so if anyone has anything they want on the agenda, go put it on there: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil/MeetingAgenda
<chu> "... and keep it out of there!"
<Fuchs> I'd vote for that, idoru is shite. But so is, in my opinion, every other (useless) floodbot, ask niko, he knows my opinion (and demonstration)
<Fuchs> hm, I guess that wasn't an appropriate word for in here, sorry for that
<MooDoo> Fuchs: !language ;)
<MooDoo> sorry couldn't resist :D
#ubuntu-irc 2014-03-13
<MooDoo> hello all
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-youth, Mikaela said: !ops tigralove is a bot, announced at ##botmonitoring-notices ( see ##botmonitoring ) and doesn't reply to CTCP.
<Unit193> Uhh, so not to bring stuff up again.  But what's the stance on metabot, bestbot, etc?
<DJones> Unit193: Given the situation with the host, I'd have to say not good, if not untenable
<DJones> bestbot isn't in -bots anymore
<Unit193> :(
<Unit193> I figured, but figured best to ask.
<bazhang> heh !best to ask
<bazhang> too soon?
<hggdh> heh
<MooDoo> evening
<IdleOne> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel.
<IdleOne> was curious if that got updated
<Unit193> MooDoo: Moo.
<MooDoo> Unit193: :D
<rww> "and doesn't reply to CTCP." lol and
<Unit193> Think killed shortly after.
#ubuntu-irc 2014-03-14
<MooDoo> morning all
<bazhang> hi
<Unit193> Howdy.
<MooDoo> :D
<jose> hey Tm_T, ubuntu-fi is expiring from locoteams-verified next month, it'd be good if you could contact the team so they can start working on a reverification application
<baseball> hello
<MooDoo> hello
<DJones> Is it me you're looking for?
<MooDoo> DJones: get out ----->
<MooDoo> ;)
<DJones> Awww
<MooDoo> :)
<Fuchs> if I'd ignore MooDoo, this channel would get re-attached ~ 4 times less a week  *nods*
<MooDoo> :S
<rww> !moo
<rww> !moo-#ubuntu-offtopic | :c
<ubottu> :c: There are no easter eggs in this bot.
<rww> Fuchs: i can cause IRC Team drama so the channel is more busy if you want
<Fuchs> I know that you are very good at causing drama, but no, thank you
<rww> I do have a very particular set of skills, skills I have acquired over a very long career. Skills that make me a nightmare for people like IdleOne :c
<Fuchs> rww: let me guess, was that you?  (-ot)
<chu> I'd imagine phunyguy
<Fuchs> someone gave him ops?
<Fuchs> oh, yeah, apparently. Ignore what I wrote, then
<chu> Haha, you haven't been paying much attention for a few months I guess :p
<Fuchs> yes, actually I was gone for 5 weeks
<Fuchs> and even before that, the ops situation was rarely of my concern (unless shocking things happen, like someone giving it to rww)
<chu> :)
<Fuchs> oh, together with rww. Yeah, I'd just classify that as either mistake or someone being drunk or both, then :)
<rww> Fuchs: I thought that me getting ops was someone being drunk, but then it happened twice so I just concluded that everyone is mad.
<rww> Fuchs: also, /quote topic #ubuntu-offtopic says phunyguy :3
<IdleOne> that reminds me. What kind of people am I?
<rww> IdleOne: current and/or  former IRCC member
<rww> also that was a movie quote
<rww> because i am culturally literate
<IdleOne> must not have been a good movie
<IdleOne> was it Moon?
<chu> Probably Star Trek then
<chu> :)
#ubuntu-irc 2014-03-15
<basketball> whats up
<holstein> basketball: you mean socially? whats up?.. this is not that kind of channel.. please use one of the offtopic channels.. #ubuntu-offtopic or maybe the defocus channel
<Unit193> AlanBell: Since it's not the council meeting, might want to change the fridge and wiki header.
<Unit193> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil/MeetingAgenda <--- has council in it too.
<AlanBell> Unit193: done some updates, will sort out the fridge with jose at some point
<Unit193> Nice, danke.
<ibrahim> can anyone help me with tplink usb wireless card ??
<Unit193> ibrahim: Hello!  You'll want to type  /join #ubuntu
<ibrahim>  /join #ubuntu
<ibrahim> thanks
<emma> AlanBell: hey are you here?
<AlanBell> hi emma
<AlanBell> emma: feel free to say stuff, I will catch it in the morning, or /msg me if you prefer. night o/
#ubuntu-irc 2014-03-16
<Unit193> miseria (~miseria@CPEc8d3a35a59fe-CM000f9fa607d2.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com) in #Ubuntu-es
<basketballllll> AlanBell ypu on
<basketballllll> You should add unopaste to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<lubotu3> In lubotu3, bigcalm said: rat-#ubuntu-uk is The Real Ale Train. A yearly Ubuntu UK loco event to celebrate friends, trains and ale. Saturday 2nd Augurt 2014 Hampshire, UK: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-uk/2745-real-ale-train-2014/
 * bigcalm tickles AlanBell
 * Unit193 hands bigcalm a stick to use.
<bigcalm> :)
 * AlanBell wonders why that didn't hilight me
<AlanBell> rat-#ubuntu-uk is The Real Ale Train. A yearly Ubuntu UK loco event to celebrate friends, trains and ale. Saturday 2nd Augurt 2014 Hampshire, UK: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-uk/2745-real-ale-train-2014/
<Unit193> !
<AlanBell> !no rat-#ubuntu-uk is The Real Ale Train. A yearly Ubuntu UK loco event to celebrate friends, trains and ale. Saturday 2nd Augurt 2014 Hampshire, UK: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-uk/2745-real-ale-train-2014/
<ubottu> I'll remember that AlanBell
<bigcalm> AlanBell: thank you :)
<AlanBell> now that did hilight me
<AlanBell> I wonder if AlanBell: highlights me
 * bigcalm thinks that actions won't highlight AlanBell 
<Unit193> AlanBell: Is your client smart enough to know when you are logged into your account? :P
<AlanBell> odd, I will try some stuff in another channel I think :) something isn't right
<AlanBell> Unit193: interesting question
<AlanBell> it is  irssi
<bigcalm> Now I need to make sure that I don't move house before my RAT tickets arrive
 * bigcalm ponders ordering 2 tickets, just in case
<IdleOne> AlanBell: 2nd of Augurt?
<bigcalm> Humm, that'll be my typo
<IdleOne> !no rat-#ubuntu-uk is The Real Ale Train. A yearly Ubuntu UK loco event to celebrate friends, trains and ale. Saturday 2nd August 2014 Hampshire, UK: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-uk/2745-real-ale-train-2014/
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<IdleOne> fixed
<bigcalm> Thank you, IdleOne :)
<IdleOne> sure thing
<IdleOne> have an extra beer for me on that day :)
<bigcalm> \o/
<AlanBell> bonus points for including the word chuff in the description
<bigcalm> ;)
<AlanBell> our friends on the other side of the pond seem to think that is a funny word, so I make a point of using it as much as possible over there :)
<bigcalm> Heh, perfect
<Unit193> AlanBell: I don't think any client is that "smart" really.
<Unit193> Does this ping AlanBell?
<AlanBell> Unit193: the first one did, second didn't
<Unit193> AlanBell: Right,  /highlight AlanBell   then.
<AlanBell> choo choo, I bought my ticket bigcalm
<bigcalm> The booking system could do with fixing: Fatal error: Call to undefined function configureURL() in /home/mhr2013/public_html/gateways/response/paypalpro_return.php on line 43
<bigcalm> AlanBell: yay!
<AlanBell> I paid with paypal, didn't see any error
<bigcalm> AlanBell: beer and burger at the The Mulberry before hand?
<AlanBell> fine plan
<bigcalm> AlanBell: lucky you :P
<bigcalm> Hayley won't be joining us this year :( But I've bought 2 tickets, just in case
<MooDoo> evening all
<popey> \o/ ordered RAT ticket
<popey> well i think i have
<popey> SUMMARY OF YOUR ORDER. PLEASE CHECK EVERYTHING IS OK THEN CLICK THE SUBMIT BUTTON
<popey> there is no button
<popey> got an email from them though, so must have worked. stupid website
<Fuchs> wrong channel, perhaps?
<Unit193> Fuchs: Related to the new factoid, thus last channel they read it in, thus the target, but wrong target yes. :)
<Unit193> Fuchs: Hello.
<Fuchs> ah :)
<Fuchs> hi, yes, this is fox
<MooDoo> What did the fox say?
<Unit193> AlanBell: Perhaps s/notice channel/msg user/
<AlanBell> Unit193: sure, can do that
<AlanBell> Unit193: noticing the channel was actually suggested by someone as a better thing for it to do, so that the user themselves sees it and everyone else does too
<IdleOne> AlanBell: I think it would be better if it sent a message to the channel instead of a notice. New users to irc could get confused.
<AlanBell> just a regular talky message?
<IdleOne> yes
<IdleOne> AlanBell: like this one
#ubuntu-irc 2015-03-10
<teward> trying to figure out where to poke, but is -mirrors the right place to poke about questions relating to the releases.ubuntu.com site (and mirrors of it) and potential 'bugs' on the pages?
<Unit193> holstein: I'd recommend ignoring him for now, to not feed the troll.
<holstein> yeah.. i think its coming to that.. what an odd guy
<holstein> seemed nice enough.. though bit edgy.. now this..
<Unit193> Indeed.
<elky> i'm not entirely sure he's not a bot right now
<elky> those answers are odd
<Unit193> He's normally not a bot, so don't think he is now.
<elky> yeah i was joking
<Unit193> Ah sorry, clearly don't read your humor. :/
<elky> it wasn't obvious it's ok
<elky> now he's trying to free the mind of someone who asked if he was in ukraine
<Unit193> Can't seem to answer simple questions, or stop..
<elky> yeah. i don't want to ban him particularly. i'm not fond of swinging the ban hammer where i'm not a regular participant
<Unit193> I'm trying to keep an eye on it still, but I'm trying to actually get something done.  Wish he'd either cool it or just do another outburst already to get things over with. :/
 * elky facepalms
<Kilos> hi elky  what did you break?
<elky> Kilos: nothing. it's part of a discussion with Unit193 about a user
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> hi Unit193  and others
<Unit193> Howdy.
#ubuntu-irc 2015-03-11
<Kilos> afternoon all
<Mikaela> hi
#ubuntu-irc 2016-03-15
<kryten> Pici: Hi.  Can you please set the default release of ubottu's package info plugin in #ubuntustudio-devel to Xenial?
<Pici> kryten: sure, done. :)
<kryten> Thanks.
#ubuntu-irc 2016-03-16
<xnox> i have a new #ubuntu-* channel that needs logging and bug bot enabled.
<xnox> how do i do that?
<Pici> xnox: I can provide a bot, but logging requests need to go through rt
<k1l> a mail to rt@ubuntu.com iirc
<Pici> xnox: whats the channel?
<xnox> Pici, the channel is #ubuntu-s390x
<xnox> ack, will file RT for logging.
<Pici> xnox: I'm going to work with freenode to get that channel registered too, I'll throw a bunch of access your way.
<xnox> Pici, tah.
<xnox> Pici, it should be a normal channel, with regular powers granted to Ubuntu IRC team et.al. it's something between the #ubuntu+1 & #ubuntu-devel, essentially for anybody who uses that port.
<Pici> xnox: I figured as much :)
<Pici> xnox: you should be good on the bot side, and you have full access in the channel flags too
#ubuntu-irc 2016-03-17
<Unit193> Anyone going to be available for the CC catch up?
<hggdh> I do not count
<Unit193> Figured that one. ;)
<hggdh> :-)
<belkinsa> o/ all.  You have a check in with the CC today going on now in #ubuntu-meeting
#ubuntu-irc 2016-03-20
<hggdh> OK. The election for the 3 slots available on the IRC Council is now open. If you did not receive an email with the link to vote (*and* you are a member of the Ubuntu IRC Team on Launchpad), then yell.
<Flannel> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2016-March/001844.html
<Fuchs> hggdh: yell
<Fuchs> (Fuchs on lolpad)
<dax> Fuchs: cannot be, that lolpad member is part of the freenode staff team
 * dax ducks
 * Fuchs looks at his emeritus cloak
<Fuchs> yes, about correct
<Fuchs> there are various other former members as well, I think it's supposed to be that way
<Fuchs> anyway, I didn't get an e-mail, so I can't vote against rww
<dax> o
<dax> either that or it's stuck in an alternate universe where martinp23 is still a staffer
<Fuchs> please fix, Flannel or hggdh or whoever is responsible
<Fuchs> dax: and ldunn
<Fuchs> and Pricey
<Fuchs> and Elwell ... the list goes on
<dax> maybe it should just be renamed to ~freenode-staff-emeritus :3
<Fuchs> I like it the way it is
<dax> i'd count and see which is more accurate but i can't be bothered
<Fuchs> please don't make them change it, thank you.
<Fuchs> now back to the problem at paw
<dax> the relevant people have been poked :P
<Fuchs> good, good
<Flannel> Fuchs: Where do you want it sent?
<Fuchs> Flannel: ubuntu at fuchsnet dot ch    is fine
<Fuchs> I think, give me a minute
<Flannel> Fuchs: I'll ignore that last statement and wait for the one in a minute
<Fuchs> yes, that is fine
<Flannel> Ok
<Fuchs> ♥
<k1l_> are your sure the email you set at launchpad is working?
<dax> (it might just be very hidden)
<Fuchs> k1l_: yes
<dax> (mine is too but Flannel knows where i live so)
<Fuchs> k1l_: it's a known issue with hidden e-mail addresses, I thought it was resolved by now, apparently not
<dax> Fuchs: it's resolvable by having the CC poke Canonical IS for email addresses, which bleh
<Flannel> Fuchs: I sent it to the primary email in your GPG key, for reference.
<Fuchs> huh, whatever that one is  *checks*
<Fuchs> nooo, nonono
<Fuchs> that one has not been working for ages  *goes replace*
<k1l_> aha, totally a launchpad issue ;p
<dax> i should probably re-sign my GPG key one of these years. it's been expired for a long while
<dax> by which i mean a year and a bit
<Flannel> Fuchs: You should have an email.
<Fuchs> k1l_: it is a launchpad issue, see above
<dax> i'm not sure that "hidden emails are hidden" is a launchpad issue?
<Fuchs> it should™ go to the e-mail address(es), which are still correct, but it can't
<dax> considering the email finder we used pulls emails with the permissions of the logged in user, so it's set to "hidden from all" not "hidden from signed-out users"
<Fuchs> yes, but taking an e-mail from gpg keys is somewhat silly from an UX perspective, as there is zero guarantee that this is a valid e-mail at this point, nor that user wants or expects e-mails regarding launchpad to it
<Fuchs> so the proper fix is what you mentioned above
<dax> that's not a bug in Launchpad, that's a bug in Flannel
<Fuchs> or having a function to contact group members in lolpad, either works
<Flannel> dax: I'm pretty sure it's a feature.
<dax> a function to send one email and have it go to all members of a group in Launchpad 1) exists, 2) doesn't work for CIVS voting
<dax> b/c CIVS wants a list of email addresses so it can send unique keys to each
<Fuchs> and that needs fixing
<Flannel> Fuchs: Dud you get the email?
<Fuchs> Flannel: yes, thank you :)
<Fuchs> thinking of it
<Fuchs> that vote page is one massive Usability issue as well
<dax> i think your complaint list reduces to
<dax> i think your complaint list reduces to "make voting in Launchpad not terrible so people don't ignore it and use an external provider"
<Fuchs> that would work, yes
<Fuchs> one could also implement an IRC poker in that e-mail fetcher *nods*
<Fuchs> there are libraries for it in most sane programming languages, and most insane ones, too
<Fuchs> (yes, that's a stupid idea, but given gpg keys are considered, it's not that odd)
<hggdh> well, yes, the email harverster has a few limitations. This is why Flannel was telling everybody to contact him (as I did here)
<Fuchs> yes, that worked :)
<hggdh> well, not *everybody*, but just these that did not get an email
<hggdh> well, not just those that did not receive an email, but *also* are members of the IRC team
<hggdh> uff
<hggdh> Fuchs: so... re you going to update your GPG keys so that the first email there works?
<Fuchs> hggdh: already done, but personally I recommend not using that, as per the above
<Fuchs> gpg keys are not at all meant to be a ressource for valid e-mail addresses, so I'd rather put a state of "failed delivery" there and try to poke people instead of assuming that worked
<hggdh> Fuchs: yeah. I had not considered the GPG email issue.
<Fuchs> (note that there is also zero validation of these e-mail addresses, so people preferring to not receive spam might put nonsensical ones there)
<hggdh> we could change it but this will mean more work for the voting maestro (as only the maestro can add new emails to the voting)
<hggdh> I know about that. But there is nothing we can do. For example, you could open a LP account with one email, then stop using it.
<Fuchs> I recommend not using it and creating a list of unreachable people (due to no e-mail address found), then trying to poke these
<Fuchs> or what dax suggested
<dax> hggdh: (it's the ubuntu irc members team, not the irc team. they're different things because lolidfk)
<Fuchs> I think I'm even in both *checks*
<hggdh> dax: indeed. I thought of the Ubuntu IRC team, and just wrote IRC team. My bad.
<hggdh> crap
<hggdh> Ubuntu IRC members team
<hggdh> <sigh/>
<Fuchs> apparently I am in both
<hggdh> goot
<dax> another example of how our LP stuff is broken as hell
<dax> this is the voting group: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-irc-members
<dax> this is what is named "IRC Team" in LP: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-irc
<dax> this is the IRC Team: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ops
<Fuchs> well, -ish
<hggdh> we should really, really, restructure it
<Fuchs> -ops is only core, isn't it?
<dax> Fuchs: which is what the IRC Team is.
<hggdh> I guess so, mosta
<dax> it's literally the group of people who manage core channels
<Fuchs> dax: in whose terminology?
<dax> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam
<dax> Fuchs: IRCC + CC
<Fuchs> lovely, so we have at least two ♥
<Fuchs> probably 3
<dax> core channels are managed by the IRC Team, non-core channels are managed by the relevant team that uses them, IRCC has oversight over everything that happens in the ubuntu namespaces but more directly manages the IRC Team
<dax> that part of the back of your head which is now screaming is the part of my head that finds such things highly amusing, fwiw
<hggdh> in simpler words, the IRCC manages all of the ubuntu namespace, except where it does not.
<dax> depends on definition of "manages" :)
<dax> it's delegated to have oversight over the lot of it, and it also directly manages the team that handles core channels
<dax> but then we also get into the bit where from freenode's point of view there are five (or four, but i think that got fixed) people with teh ultimate powahz over the ubuntu namespaces, and what is a community council
<dax> it's all very confusing and thank god a decent number of people have been around for years and keep it all straight
<Fuchs> This will all be fixed by GMS
<Fuchs> which will be a launchpad module
<Fuchs> coded by jzk
<Fuchs> then we can vote on IRC, he already coded that
<dax> GMS will, highly-entertainingly actually make it worse
<dax> because under GMS, you /have/ to get a GC's attention to register a primary namespace channel, whereas right now it's mostly self-service and the IRCC only has to get involved if stuff goes wrong
<Fuchs> why should?
<Fuchs> ah, that
<Fuchs> depends
<Fuchs> it's not clear what happens with existing # channels nor whether registration will be completely blocked, as far as I know
<dax> well, that's how it was on testnet, and i haven't seen the staffer side of it, maybe there are config settings that mitigate that
<Fuchs> in either case, it will take ages until that is implemented
<dax> actually, i'm fairly certain there are config settings that mitigate that now that i think more, so yeah, who knows
<Fuchs> the code is on GitHub, feel free to check, I won't touch that with a 2000ft stick
<dax> 1) dax pays attention to GMS, 2) dax fears for the future of humanity, 3) dax makes snarky remarks at #freenode, 4) dax gets yelled at by mst, 5) dax stops paying attention to GMS, 6) time passes, 7) goto 1
<Fuchs> also mst should be a list
<dax> although to be fair said comments mostly revolved around the topic of "this thing has taken so long to code that there are kids in middle school born after it"
<dax> apparently i should take such comments to the reddit thread about it. which i was unable to find so oh well
<Fuchs> probably because it's ~6 years old
<dax> and buried under years of [insert bad things dax brings up about reddit on a weekly basis here] posts
<dax> anyway my brain now feels less like mush so i'ma go do laundry and upgrade a server at work (great idea!)
<dax> ttyl
<Fuchs> haev fun
#ubuntu-irc 2017-03-17
<lubotu2> pavlushka called the ops in #ubuntu-bd (g0d355__)
<pavlushka> oops, false alarm :|
#ubuntu-irc 2017-03-19
<osh2ep> Hi there, I'm looking for a cloak.
<osh2ep> Here's my Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/~osh2ep
<krytarik> !cloak | osh2ep
<ubottu> osh2ep: To get an Ubuntu member cloak or any other one, first register your nick as detailed at https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration - For Ubuntu member cloaks, then ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your Launchpad page. For unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode. See also !membership
<osh2ep> !cloak | osh2ep
<ubottu> osh2ep, please see my private message
<osh2ep> Forgive my stupidity, but I just don't understand how I can get my cloak..
<krytarik> If you want an Ubuntu member cloak, you obviously need to become an Ubuntu member first.
<osh2ep> You mean Launchpad? Because I already provide one.
<krytarik> !membership
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember
<osh2ep> I see, if I'm already that one, then what should I do next to get my cloak?
<krytarik> You need to be member of the ~ubuntumembers LP team - if you already gained Ubuntu membership someway, you need to poke the people who awarded it to you, to be added to that team.
<osh2ep> Appreciate
#ubuntu-irc 2018-03-15
<lids491> THIS IS A FREENODE BREAKING NEWS ALERT!! Hitechcg AND opal ARE GOING AT IT RIGHT NOW WITH A LOT OF FIGHTING AND ARGUING WOW YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS!! TYPE /JOIN ## TO SEE THE ACTION...AGAIN TYPE /JOIN ## TO SEE THE ACTION!!
<lids491> m4v krytarik ubot9 McPeter DalekSec tomaw ubot93 robertliu phunyguy jamespage Nafallo hggdh nottrobin apw souther caveat slickymaster niko ikonia setuid popey mariogrip niemeyer bashfulrobot nhandler hyperair ubottu markthomas Flannel Unit193 avelldiroll Tm_T wxl Zic mhall119 ubot5` ddstreet el Spydar007 jose acheronuk lubotu3 lubotu2` lubotu1` mitya57 Pricey ubuntulog BlueT_ sakrecoer ninnnu DJones Pici pleia2 aisrael Lausefuchs
#ubuntu-irc 2018-03-16
<guiverc> discussion on #ubuntu had a newbie open a private discussion [with me] which had me point the user to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList (last edit 2015). can i remove rooms like #ubuntu-education (on wiki) or others that I can't connect to? or should I check here for permission?
#ubuntu-irc 2019-03-11
<Tm_T> hai
#ubuntu-irc 2019-03-13
<sergiusens> hi there hggdh, pinging you to request a cloak
<Unit193> What's your LP page?
<sergiusens> Unit193: ~sergiusens
<Unit193> Alright, cool.
<sergiusens> thanks for taking the time to look into this :-)
<hggdh> Unit193: just acking the request.
<Unit193> hggdh: Oh heh, I found someone else to ack it for me. :)
<hggdh> cool
<Unit193> sergiusens: Can you put something in /msg nickserv set email  ?  This is very useful if you ever forget the password to your account or whatnot.
<Unit193> (I'd recommend against @ubuntu.com address.)
<sergiusens> certainly, let me do that
<Unit193> sergiusens: Congrats!
<sergiusens> thanks, this was long overdue :-)
<Unit193> Happy to help.
#ubuntu-irc 2020-03-12
<tyhicks> hello - could someone switch my cloak from a canonical cloak to an ubuntu cloak? LP profile: https://launchpad.net/~tyhicks
<el> JackFrost, Lausefuchs, niko or tomaw: could you arrange an ubuntu/member/tyhicks cloak for tyhicks please?
<JackFrost> tyhicks, el: Done.
<tyhicks> JackFrost: hey - thank you!
<hggdh> tyhicks: so, you left Canonical? If so, we have #apocryphal for ex-canonicalers
<hggdh> dammit, was to be /msg :-(
<genii> Hopefully that one's invite-only
<hggdh> yes...
#ubuntu-irc 2020-03-14
<Kostas79> Hi all! Is there a way to join #ubuntu channel? It seems that it is always full?
<tomreyn> !register | Kostas79
<ubottu> Kostas79: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<Kostas79> I have already registered my nick and identified with NickServ. However, I still can't get in :/
<tomreyn> Kostas79: hmm maybe you got banned? what happens when you try?
<tomreyn> the following channel modes are set on #ubuntu currently: +CLcfnrt #ubuntu-unregged
<tomreyn> you can use the    /quote help cmode    command to decipher them.
<Kostas79> Not likely. I haven't used IRC for ages!
<Kostas79> When I try to join #ubuntu, I get redirected to #ubuntu-unregged
<tomreyn> -NickServ- Kostas79 has NOT COMPLETED registration verification
<tomreyn> ^ /msg nickserv info Kostas79
<Kostas79> I seems that I did not complete the registration. I was able to finally join the channel. Thanks tomreyn !
<tomreyn> you're welcome
